# WOC - Hello Kitty and Kitty Kouture



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so excited about this collection and it makes me want to get my hands on it now. What are you guys getting for this collection? Also, did you guys get an invite to participate in the Hello Kitty Event?


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Hello Kitty and Kitty Kouture*

After the BBR collection, I am highly anticipating this one! I'm planning to get:

the small and medium make up bags --> I hope they are long enough to fit the full size brushes, otherwise I will only buy one
The brush set
Beauty Powder or blush
Lip Conditioner
Lucky Tom palette (need to swatch first to make sure..but looks OK so far to me)







 so excited!!!! I didn't get an invite yet, I'm not sure if I'll get one. I added my email to the MAC Hello Kitty Pop up, and I had my first big purchase at the MAC PRO store today...so I hope I'll get one! I really want to be able to purchase the items first! LOL I'm so impatient!


----------



## animacani (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Hello Kitty and Kitty Kouture*

To be honest , nothing really attracted me except for the pink lipglass. But I might change my mind..


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will have to see in person. But I think I might lose all impulse when i do see it. my husband saw me on the internet last night and  hello kitty poped up on the mac website and he was like your not getting that collection.


----------



## damsel (Jan 11, 2009)

i know i want milk p/m. the palettes do not appeal to me at all. i'll prob. pick up a few lip & cheek products. eh.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant wait for this one! I signed up for the event yesterday. I plan to get 1 lipstick, 1 lipglass, the lucky tom quad, the pink nail polish, the lashes, and the soft vanity (and only because Janice said it was really well laid out) The rest I'll have to swatch first.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing, i can't stand the hello kitty character and really i don't see myself depotting them... I'm much more interested in the upcoming Spring collections...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 11, 2009)

as cute as the packaging is, nothing screams "MUST-HAVE"...
and i don't have the money to buy makeuo just because it "looks cute".


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah!!! I am not sure about the eye products but the lippies and the blush looks amazing i am so getting them!! I can not wait for income taxes!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw the collection online and nothing looked good to me.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 11, 2009)

I will prolly give in and buy a lippie.  Nothing else grabs my eye!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Nothing, i can't stand the hello kitty character and really i don't see myself depotting them... I'm much more interested in the upcoming Spring collections..._

 
Snap. I loathe HK..and have no desire to walk around with makeup that resembles a 6 yrs olds paint kit! 

The colours aren't even all that either. NEXT!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Snap. I loathe HK..and have no desire to walk around with makeup that resembles a 6 yrs olds paint kit! 

The colours aren't even all that either. NEXT!_

 
AH !!! Thank you so much, finally someone who understands me on this point!!!


----------



## lovesong (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going to need to look up close at the collection when it comes out.I was excited until the product photos came out and not sure if I'm anticipating it.I love HK and the packaging is disappointing maybe except for what I seen in the Kitty Kouture part because that particular packaging won me over.

We'll see


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 12, 2009)

The collection is aight!!!  IMO, nothing to splurge on.  I mean, the colors are okay...but they are sorta dupeable and some are colors that came out already....

I can't get over that $90 beauty powder....for $90, that mess better clear all of my blemishes.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I will prolly give in and buy a lippie. Nothing else grabs my eye!_

 
i'm with u 100%. the swatches of the shadows aren't even that vibrant.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_The collection is aight!!! IMO, nothing to splurge on. I mean, the colors are okay...but they are sorta dupeable and some are colors that came out already....

I can't get over that $90 beauty powder....for $90, that mess better clear all of my blemishes._

 





 i know that's right!


----------



## ElleStar04 (Jan 13, 2009)

I at least thought the packaging would be better. The eye prods don't grab me. The onli thing that remotely interests me is the nail polish and maybe the beauty powder. (not the $90 one)


----------



## na_pink (Jan 13, 2009)

seeing as I still have a kid's heart and i've always loved Hello Kitty , i WILL be getting stuff. But unlike some people .. I dont get collections that have normal packaging , i get collections that have hot packaging and i wont be getting any of the hello kitty quads because i dont want around putting on eyeshadow anywhere other than home. But the lipsticks and the lipglasses ... will be seeing me. The brushes do not appeal to me .. but i may get the ones that I do not have already ... I may also get the bracelet, the key ring thing and the cosmetic cases ... I would have gotten that $90 Mystery Powder thing if it was a just a mirror compact and didnt have some icky powder in it .. but I will just stick with the mirror compact.

Ouu the brush holder cup thingie is also cute

point is - i get hot packagings so i can show off .. i know quite pathetic


----------



## shyste (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_seeing as I still have a kid's heart and i've always loved Hello Kitty , i WILL be getting stuff. But unlike some people .. I dont get collections that have normal packaging , i get collections that have hot packaging and i wont be getting any of the hello kitty quads because i dont want around putting on eyeshadow anywhere other than home. But the lipsticks and the lipglasses ... will be seeing me. The brushes do not appeal to me .. but i may get the ones that I do not have already ... I may also get the bracelet, the key ring thing and the cosmetic cases ... I would have gotten that $90 Mystery Powder thing if it was a just a mirror compact and didnt have some icky powder in it .. but I will just stick with the mirror compact.

Ouu the brush holder cup thingie is also cute

point is - i get hot packagings so i can show off .. i know quite pathetic_

 

I understand how you feel..I have all daughters so I heart all things girlie mainly because of them and I heart HK...but I am building my makeup collection again..but I want the tote, makeup cases, & the compact, brushes, brush holder...and lippies...maybe one eye quad..that's all..


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

As a Hello Kitty fanatic, and a true fan since birth who buys and wears Hello Kitty even before she became acceptable in mainstream America- I will spend my money happily on this collection. I have never bought any hauls from MAC costing over $50 at one time, but that will change a month from now.

I plan on getting 4 lipglasses, the lip conditioners (probably 2 of each) and about 2 glitter liners.

I already have a black plush Kitty, so I won't be buying the MAC one. I'll probably just get the mirror compact and the keychain. Sanrio released a makeup case set a few months back that I like more than the MAC print, so I'll pass on the other stuff. Not cute enough for me to spend the higher prices on.

With the Kouture line, I'll buy the dazzleglasses (both plus 1 extra for stock). I am on the fence about the beauty powder. If the compact is a hot as the picture, well...I may be powerless to resist. 

If the powder can be removed from the case- even better. I'll ebay that baby! LOL


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 14, 2009)

I keep changing my mind about this collection but after seeing the product pics for the e/s palette i think i will pick one up but definately getting the dazzle glasses because i love those things and a lipstick or 2 but thats it. NO mystery powder for me.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 14, 2009)

hold up, there's a $90 beauty powder??


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't really want much, just a few lipglosses; it's mostly the packaging that I like...even then it's not that great.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_hold up, there's a $90 beauty powder??_

 

yup $ 90


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 14, 2009)

i've kinda change my mind abou HK i hated it to thought it was a little childish for me( i still feel this way about the accessories) but i think i might pick up a lip glass, just cuz and maybe the gold and purple glitter liner


----------



## michmom2 (Jan 14, 2009)

As a Mac addict and a makeup collector I have to buy something.  I'll try to limit myself to a $60 budget.  I like the packaging, I just hope the colors look better in person.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jan 14, 2009)

Loves me some Hello Kitty but I doubt i'll be getting as much as I thought I would originally. I'm going to get a few things but I'm not gonna lose my mind.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw somewhere that Romping e/s is coming out with HK or KC, if it's true, that's the ONLY thing I'm getting.


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I must say I a lil disappointed.  There isnt one OMG, I gotta get that item
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm a e/s girl and I was expecting some BOMB e/s's from this collection, but it didnt happen.  I am still going to get some stuff only because Im a HK fan

Fresh Brew l/s X2( my fav lip color) and probably one other
Maybe one or two l/g (have to see how they look)
Lucky Tom e/s palette
Blush in Fun & Games
Maybe Milk pigment
One of the beauty powders
On the Prowl nailpolish ( I love grey)
The Brush set
1 Dazzleglass
1 Mystery Powder


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 15, 2009)

Initially I thought I wouldn't get a single item from the collection but now after seeing the photos, I will be getting quite a bit.  That is because my bday is the 31st so I'm asking for MAC gift cards.  I only own like 12 lippies and those colors seem to look nice.  I do want the silver polish for sure.  4 l/s and 4 l/g.  Both palettes and maybe a couple of glitters.  If I get the brush set, that will only be if I have enough funds for it.


----------



## ohsoshy (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a die hard HK fan, so more than likely I'll get a few lippies


----------



## miss_primer (Jan 17, 2009)

I wont be getting much from this collection.  I am thinking i might get:

blush in tippy
the lip conditioner


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a bit conflicted about Hello Kitty. I have always loved HK but I'm not that excited about the collection like I was with Fafi. I'm still sad that there are no new paint pots with this collection. too  I have my eye on some things and I will probably narrow my list down a bit more after I see more swatches. For now I would like to get:

- Fresh Brew l/s
- Most Popular l/s
- Mimmy l/g - Sounds like it could be as nice as  Sugar Trance!
- Lucky Tom Palette
- Fun n Games Beauty Powder Blush
- Hello Kitty Purse Mirror - definitely getting this!
- Mirrored Key Clip


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 17, 2009)

IMO, this is so not a 6 year olds collection!  I want lots of lipsticks, the bright pink lipglass, the dazzleglasses, the tinted lip conditioners, and maybe the Too Dolly palette.  Everything else I will have to see in person.


----------



## garnetmoon (Jan 17, 2009)

Originally I was very excited when I heard about this collection but that excitement has somewhat died down. I'm actually pretty disappointed in eye products. If I get a palette it would be because of the packaging really not because of the shades. 

From pics and descriptions I figure I'd get:
Lipsticks: Big Bow, Most Popular, Fashion Mews, & Cute Ster?
Lipglasses: Sweet Strawberry, Nice to be Nice, Nice Kitty, Fast Friends
Pigment: Milk (huge maybe)
Blush: Tippy (I'm a sucker for these kinds of pinks, hopefully it will be similar to Don't Be Shy from BLM)
Nailpolishes: Something About Pink and/or On the Prowl

It looks like a lot but I probably won't get most of it after I see it in person depends on how everything swatches.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 17, 2009)

*There has been so little that I've really liked from most of the collections for at least a year now.  I thought HK was going to be somehow different for me, but...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I only want the lashes and a mirrored compact.  I love l/g, but I am currently cutting back on buying any, as I have a truckload, and these HK ones don't excite me by their descriptions.  I'm trying to put my few l/s back into rotation more anyway, but I'll probably have to be strong when I see these IRL.*





*(I want nothing from Kitty Kouture.)*


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Jan 18, 2009)

I used to be a hello kitty fanatic back in 6th grade. But this collection is not all that. From what I can see the only things that catch my eye are some of the lip glasses. Some of the swatches I have seen look like LA colors swatches for Christian Dior money. On top of the fact that I cant use my pro card??? Puhleeeze that fact alone I can wait for another collection.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 18, 2009)

I know that I won't get any og the eyeshadows. Since I have TWO rompings and I bought that heatherette trio with the blue I don't need any.

I do love purples so I want Fast Friends l/s. Also Pretty Baby BP I figured that since it was released with Diana Ross it may work for darker folk. And probably a blush, because I love them. 

When MAC has these large collections I try to get something non-makeup as well. So the tiny pouch is what I'll probably get.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 18, 2009)

This collection doesn't look too impressive. As usual, I will have to check out the colors myself. I may get my daughter some lipgloss. She loves Hello Kitty.
They should have some shirts.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 18, 2009)

You guys are talking me into getting a lot of stuff for the Hello Kitty!! I'm thinking about spending like $300 on it. I'm getting two lipsticks, two lipglasses, two blushes, two beauty powders, one nail lacquer, one pigment, one refelcts glitter pigment, 2 tinted lip conditioners, a brush set and 2 eyeshadow palettes. For the Kouture collecton (in March) I'm getting two dazzleglasses and one mystery powder.


----------



## berryjuicy (Jan 19, 2009)

Not too sure about this one.  Maybe the e/s palette with romping and a l/g.  I dunno...


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 19, 2009)

I was so wanting strayin' lipstick, but after seeing the swatches today, it isnt the pink that I want. I just want an everyday pink lippie, not to bright, not to pale, just right. This aint it though...


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 20, 2009)

I may get some lippies, but since I didn't grow up watch HK I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am not planning on getting much of anything from this collection...I for one am not a Hk fan by any means...and #2 nothing is impressing me at this time but one of the shadow palettes....I hope to come away with 3 or less products....
I am testing myself this year and I have promised to not get caught up in the hype of the packaging...so 2 lip products and 1 shadow if I like them IRL...I will not spend $90 for a compact by any means....


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

I've loved hello kitty ever since my parents got me this little hello kitty plastic card holder which my mom still has and uses! So I have to get something out of this collection whether or whether not I'm all that fond of the packaging. Plus there was soo much hype surrounding these two collections that it would just be a let down if I didn't get anything. 

I def like the kouture collection items more than the ones in the reg. collection though.

From the kouture collection:
Going to get a mystery powder compact. Not sure on which shade since I've never tried mystery powders before. I'm an NC35 with very strong yellow tones, any suggestions ladies?
Probably both of the dazzleglasses if I can also. 

From the reg. collection:
I'm definitely going to get either a blush or a beauty powder or maybe even both lol.
A l/g also haven't decided which one I want yet, need more pics and swatches first.
And I'm going to hopefully B2M for a lippie or two. 
Still not completely sold on the e/s palettes so there a maybe at this moment still.


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll probably go have a look at the eyeshadows to see if anything strikes me as a "must-have" from Hello Kitty . . . but on the whole I'm not overly excited about this collection. But then, I never have been into the whole Hello Kitty thing.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm still tryna get over that 90 beauty powder, are they serious, it kinda cute but not 90 bucks cute


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i'm still tryna get over that 90 beauty powder, are they serious, it kinda cute but not 90 bucks cute_

 
I've loved Hello Kitty/Sanrio/Surprise Inside stuff since I was in preschool, but for $90 -- I better get a year's worth of microdermabrasion, facials, and lapdances from Reggie Bush in addition to the beauty powder.  That is ridiculous!

I'm not an impulse buyer so I really think about my purchases before I make them.  Nothing from the collections stands out for me, and I don't think the colors are vibrant enough for my NW50 skin.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

The $90 pricetag is a b*tch to pay for a compact I have to admit. But I just want it so bad lol. I'm so weak when it comes to things hello kitty and MAC!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 22, 2009)

want:
- both TLC's
- both blushes
- Glitter Eye Liner in Kitty Power
- Mimmy l/g
- Sweet Strawberry l/g
- She Loves Candy l/g
?? - Fast Friends l/g
- Lucky Tom Palette

total: 176ish hopefully list shrinks when i see in person!


----------



## Ange1 (Feb 1, 2009)

After careful consideration I want:

Brush collection (LE) $49.50US Plastic cup in the shape of HK's face, which holds three brushes.

    * #187SE Duo Fibre Brush 
    * #109SE Small Contour Brush 
    * #239SE Eye Shader Brush

And fast friends lip glass.






I want the brush collection, because it has the kyute cup ( so no need to buy the accessories!), and will let me sample the brushes that I want to save up for and all with the hk logo! And, that purple lipglass isn't dupe- able..i think! Budget: 65.00


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_This collection doesn't look too impressive. As usual, I will have to check out the colors myself. I may get my daughter some lipgloss. She loves Hello Kitty.
They should have some shirts._

 

They do have shirts....and one or two are already out there on MUA


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_yup $ 90_

 

like she said yep....$90 bucks!  It has crystals and all that, but I have to say...you better be something REALLLY good before I spend that. 

It's refillable...so you can reuse the compact, but stilll.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ My understanding is you can ONLY refill with the HK powder which is not sold seperately...but comes with one refill ...No other powder fits the compact is what BunnyBunnyBunny said....


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't wait for the event on Tuesday!!! As it stands I will be getting;

Big Bow
Cutester
Fast Friends
She Loves Candy
Tippy
Fun & Games (Maybe...)

Including Taxes, $124.30 CAD...

Not too bad


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 1, 2009)

All I want is the tendertone ..both bpb..maybe a blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and the purple lippie.


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 2, 2009)

i can't tell yet. i need clearer pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and asap cuz there's nooo time to sleep on this collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 2, 2009)

I cannot wait until tomorrow!!! It's going to be so amazing! I'm going to post swatches of the products tomorrow as soon as I get home from the event.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 2, 2009)

^^You lucky girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun! I can't wait to see your swatches.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 2, 2009)

I will be attending a Hello Kitty event as well!!  Even though I'm not planning to get a whole lot (3-4 items per collection rule), I never been to a MAC event.  So this will be exciting.  I will also help the WoC out by doing swatches.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm going to the launch tonight as well. I'll try to get swatches for ya'll.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 3, 2009)

Nothing appeals to me other than Nice To Be Nice lipglass and the brush set. Anything I get from this collection will be based on whether or not I like the actual product. I don't give a rat's ass about HK as a character. I know one thing though; this is a collection ripe for moneymaking on the aftermarket.


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll go look and see what all of the fuss is about in person, but honestly nothing is appealing to me.  I initially wanted one of the e/s pallettes b/c it had Romping in it....but i think I'll pass.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 4, 2009)

After seeing the swatches my list has shrunken quite a bit. The lip products are not as interesting as I thought they would be. I'm dying to know how those beauty powders work on darker skin tones though. They seem kind of chalky and pale but I want to be proven wrong.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 4, 2009)

must... buy... DEEP BLUE GREEN.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are the swatches!!!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_I'll go look and see what all of the fuss is about in person, but honestly nothing is appealing to me. I initially wanted one of the e/s pallettes b/c it had Romping in it....but i think I'll pass._

 
Agree 100%


----------



## ohsoshy (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*After seeing the swatches my list has shrunken quite a bit. The lip products are not as interesting as I thought they would be.* I'm dying to know how those beauty powders work on darker skin tones though. They seem kind of chalky and pale but I want to be proven wrong. _

 

Ditto. The only items I want now are Most Popular, Sweet Strawberry and maybe Tippy.


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 4, 2009)

I want one of the BP's but I am NW43 and I don't think they would work for me. You think maybe it would work well as an eyeshadow?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

well i'm for sure getting that deep blue green pigment. and maybe 3 lipglasses, but i'm a lil disappointed with the rest of the stuff. dah well. saves me some money lol.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I want one of the BP's but I am NW43 and I don't think they would work for me. You think maybe it would work well as an eyeshadow?_

 
I'm NW30 (so quite lighter than you) and only one of them showed up on me. So I highly doubt they'll show up on you. Just save your money for better stuff coming up with future collections
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only got three items from this collection. I think the collection was a lil over hyped and not as great in person. I do like what I got though. I got Big Bow l/s, Fast Friends l/g and the coral coloured TLC (forgot the name). I skipped on Fashion Mews and will get Lavender Whip instead. They both looked great on me but I just prefer more pigmented lipsticks so I I decided on Lavender Whip.


----------



## ohsoshy (Feb 5, 2009)

NW50 and Tippy. Could it work?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_After seeing the swatches my list has shrunken quite a bit. The lip products are not as interesting as I thought they would be. I'm dying to know how those beauty powders work on darker skin tones though. They seem kind of chalky and pale but I want to be proven wrong. _

 
I know Miss Erin has commented that she couldn't get either to show on her and I think she is NC45 or NC43.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Here are the swatches!!!_

 
Thanks for the great swatches!
Can you comment on the colour payoff of Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush?


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 5, 2009)

are there any good dupes for the e/s in the pallets?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 5, 2009)

In my opinion the beauty powders and blushes are not for chocolate gals. I'm NC50 and both beauty powders only showed up as a hint of chalky finish...and the blushes appeared chalky on my skin as well. I passed on all of those. 

I did get:
-Both e/s palettes
-Fast Friends l/g
-Mimmy l/g
-Sweet Strawberry l/g
-Fashion Mews l/s
-Deep Blue Green Piggie (GORGEOUS)
-Pink Fish tinted lip cond.
-brush collection
-purse mirror

They had creme team out at the HK unveiling so I managed to get:
-lavendar whip l/s
-Boy Bait c/s
-the lavendar c/s (can't think of the name)

There's one other cremesheen I want and I'm done with makeup purchases for a WHILE.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 5, 2009)

there have been swatch comparisons of *Spaced Out vs. Fun & Games* 
but can anyone comment on the colour payoff of Fun & Games on darker skintones? 

I couldn't make Spaced Out show up on me and was wondering if Fun & Games is the same or more pigmented???


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_*In my opinion the beauty powders and blushes are not for chocolate gals.* I'm NC50 and both beauty powders only showed up as a hint of chalky finish...and the blushes appeared chalky on my skin as well. I passed on all of those. 

I did get:
-Both e/s palettes
-Fast Friends l/g
-Mimmy l/g
-Sweet Strawberry l/g
-Fashion Mews l/s
-Deep Blue Green Piggie (GORGEOUS)
-Pink Fish tinted lip cond.
-brush collection
-purse mirror

They had creme team out at the HK unveiling so I managed to get:
-lavendar whip l/s
-Boy Bait c/s
-the lavendar c/s (can't think of the name)

There's one other cremesheen I want and I'm done with makeup purchases for a WHILE._

 
duuude I frucking LOVE Tippy lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I've never tried Dollymix, but it put an end to my craving for that PERFECT PINK blusher!  I agree onthe BP and the other blush though. They either didn't show up, or looked like dust lol


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_there have been swatch comparisons of *Spaced Out vs. Fun & Games* 
but can anyone comment on the colour payoff of Fun & Games on darker skintones? 

I couldn't make Spaced Out show up on me and was wondering if Fun & Games is the same or more pigmented???

_

 

I wore spaced out today and it showed up on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm darker than you. Try using like a pack brush (maybe 109)..not saying I know better, but I use my sonia kashuk brush (seems similar to the 109 which I have)..and it works!!.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 6, 2009)

^^I'm a bit sad that Fun n Games blush isn't that great. I thought it would look gorgeous on brown skin. I find that the Beauty Powder Blushes all seem a bit chalky to start but once they are buffed into the skin they look great. I might have to wait and swatch it for myself... I'd just rather buy it from the States if I can because it will be $40+ here in Australia. :x   

Thank you so much ladies for all of your wonderful reviews and swatches on your gorgeous skin. It's been really helpful and I've managed to knock a bunch of stuff off of my list and save some money. As much as I love MAC, I refuse to revert to my old ways and buy things just for the sake of having them >_<


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 6, 2009)

hey is anyone playing with *Milk p/g*? i had a dream about it haha, so i kinda regret not buying it


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_hey is anyone playing with *Milk p/g*? i had a dream about it haha, so i kinda regret not buying it_

 
It reminds me too much of Kitchmas and I had enough troubled getting that one to work right (so chunky!!). I passed on it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Not the greatest Pictures my dh was not at all patient with my detour by the Mac Store 


Most Popular (1st) top to bottom Big Bow, Cutester, Straying and Fashion Mews 







Lipglosses: (l-r)
Mimmy, Sweet Strawberry She Loves Candy, Nice to Be Nice, Nice Kitty and Fast Friends


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok guys remember that I was only geeting One Lipstick and 2 l/g

I preordered 
Nice to be Nice l/g
Fast Friends l/g
Nice Kitty l/g

Fashion Mews l/s
Big Bow l/s
Most Popular l/s 

still on the fence with Straying ...it looks so much like Show Orchid ...will have to swatch them side by side in a bit

Swatches...does not compare really
Show Orchid 1st
top to bottom
Girl About Town, Up the Amp, HK Strayin, Hollywood Nights 




 without Show Orchid


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm a bit conflicted about Hello Kitty. I have always loved HK but I'm not that excited about the collection like I was with Fafi.* I'm still sad that there are no new paint pots with this collection*. too I have my eye on some things and I will probably narrow my list down a bit more after I see more swatches. For now I would like to get:

- Fresh Brew l/s
- Most Popular l/s
- Mimmy l/g - Sounds like it could be as nice as Sugar Trance!
- Lucky Tom Palette
- Fun n Games Beauty Powder Blush
- Hello Kitty Purse Mirror - definitely getting this!
- Mirrored Key Clip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know right??!!  A rich midtone pink (heck, any pink) p/p would have been awesome to see


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Not the greatest Pictures my dh was not at all patient with my detour by the Mac Store 


Most Popular (1st) top to bottom Big Bow, Cutester, Straying and Fashion Mews 






Lipglosses: (l-r)
Mimmy, Sweet Strawberry She Loves Candy, Nice to Be Nice, Nice Kitty and Fast Friends 
_

 




GIRRRRLLL, that watch is HOT!!! I love it!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_GIRRRRLLL, that watch is HOT!!! I love it!!_

 

Thanks girl it was a valentines gift 2 years ago from the dh...It's a Kenneth Cole and I would die if it ever stopped ticking I love the design of it too!!


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 7, 2009)

Was Cute-Ster any good of a color for you? I am NW43 and was looking into getting this along with Mimmy, but I am not sure if it would be to light or chalky.


----------



## makeupcowgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

I hadn't planned to buy anything from the HK collection. I wasn't into HK at all growing up (so no sentimental attachment). And I didn't like - what to me is - the strong pink/punky colors of the e/s, lipstick, etc. 

Stopped by the store today only because I read that the brush set had a 109 in it and I've been wanting to try the 109.

I got the brush set. I had never seen the medium size makeup bag before. Think it was a tad expensive for a makeup bag, but I've been looking for a bag that size for a while so got it. After the MA tried the e/s palette on me (the one with the yellow, orange, and purple e/s), I ended up buying that too. Was actually pleasantly surprised that the e/s were more flattering than I'd expected (i.e. not nearly as 'punky').


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Was Cute-Ster any good of a color for you? I am NW43 and was looking into getting this along with Mimmy, but I am not sure if it would be to light or chalky._

 

It is a nude with a hint of pink.....Much like all the other pinky neutrals IMO...It is the only color I did not give a second glance..well that and Fresh Brew I already have that


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 9, 2009)

Grr I just oredered Strayin hoping it was the perfect pink I hope it looks ok hmmm good thing I can reaturn it f not...anyones thought on she loves candy l/g for us woc?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

I can personally tell you...I would not wear Strayin if it was given to me as a free gift...It is hideous IMO ...the worst frosted Hot pink mess ever!   She loves Candy is pretty on...looks very similar to  Pink Clash

The swatches on Strayin are VERY deceiving!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I can personally tell you...I would not wear Strayin if it was given to me as a free gift...It is hideous IMO ...the worst frosted Hot pink mess ever!   She loves Candy is pretty on...looks very similar to  Pink Clash

The swatches on Strayin are VERY deceiving!_

 
I know girl I saw what you said about even the MA telling you to take it off lol. It sounds pretty bad oh well they just gotta take it back if it dont work on me. I dont have pink clash would you say its a staple?

I dont live anywhere near a counter grrr what about Most Popular? I was going to get Big Bow but I have fun n sexy ls and rock out slimshine which look similar.

I got Tippy but the other blush seemed like it would be way too sheer on my dark skin.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's really pretty it is a pale pink with a hint of gold frost...If you don't have Pink Clash I would def get it...Not sure if it's a staple IMO but it is very pretty 

Big Bow and Fun & Sexy are totally different....I really liked it...kinda sheer...but can be worn alone or over a another color...

I LOVEEEE Most Popular and it is a muted berry plum red....and will look fabulous on your skin tone....Fabulous!!  It's a deeper dark berry than the pics show


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It's really pretty it is a pale pink with a hint of gold frost...If you don't have Pink Clash I would def get it...Not sure if it's a staple IMO but it is very pretty 

Big Bow and Fun & Sexy are totally different....I really liked it...kinda sheer...but can be worn alone or over a another color...

*I LOVEEEE Most Popular and it is a muted berry plum red....and will look fabulous on your skin tone....Fabulous!! It's a deeper dark berry than the pics show*_

 



Thats nice to hear because its the only l/s i plan on getting from the collection when it eventually reaches the U.K


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm getting more excited for the collection.  I do hope it hits the website at midnight EST tonight.  I would rather just place my order and be done.  I don't even know if my counter will get it.  As of Thursday, they didnt' have Creamsheen and was not sure when it would come in.  I have not decided what I'm getting.  I know a few things for sure but, I can't decide if I really want/need the soft train case or Lucky Tom.  I  may just order first and decide later.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quick question:
I know that most of us love super pigmented lipglosses and all, but are there any pros to these sheer lip glosses?  Would it be just as easy to get some of the reflects glitter and make our own with the same result?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I just got back... I got Fresh Brew, Strayin, both TLCs, Too Dolly palette, & both beauty powders. 


TISH you are SOOOOOO damn right about Strayin! BOOOOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks like chatterbox does on me! I look like a clown. LOL!!


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Well, I just got back... I got Fresh Brew, Strayin, both TLCs, Too Dolly palette, & both beauty powders. 


TISH you are SOOOOOO damn right about Strayin! BOOOOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks like chatterbox does on me! I look like a clown. LOL!!_

 
I see that you are NW43 like me and I am having a hard time trying to figure out which TLC to get. Which of the two were better if not both?


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 9, 2009)

can someone post a pic with fun and games on cheeks? I want too see how it looks on a woc


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ I can't bring my stuff out of hiding until my dh has had another beer or three


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Well, I just got back... I got Fresh Brew, Strayin, both TLCs, Too Dolly palette, & both beauty powders. 


TISH you are SOOOOOO damn right about Strayin! BOOOOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It looks like chatterbox does on me! I look like a clown. LOL!!_

 

Girl I told you...I try to be honest without getting hate mail...But that color is Clown worthy on a sistah for real!!  Take it back


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I see that you are NW43 like me and I am having a hard time trying to figure out which TLC to get. Which of the two were better if not both?_

 
I like them both bcuz I really like the texture... Popster is more pigmented/colorful though.... so if that's what you're going for get that one. I have smoothing beige as well. I will probably end up getting them all.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 9, 2009)

I asked MAC chat for recommendations. They told me...

Check out Lucky Tom Eye Shadow x 4, Sweet Strawberry Lipglass, Nice to be Nice Lipglass, Most Popular Lipstick and Deep Blue Green Pigment.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl I told you...I try to be honest without getting hate mail...But that color is Clown worthy on a sistah for real!!  Take it back_

 
 Oh I am returning it... if I had saw your post before I went I would have def passed on it. I have an appt thursday @ 7:30 but the SA said it may be gone by then... she says there's been alot of interest and all the MUA are booked all day. Will the MUA hold items for you? I've never asked mine to hold anything and she was gone by the time I called.


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I like them both bcuz I really like the texture... Popster is more pigmented/colorful though.... so if that's what you're going for get that one. I have smoothing beige as well. I will probably end up getting them all._

 
Okay thanks! One more question is Pink Fish chalky looking or does it go on pretty sheer?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Oh I am returning it... if I had saw your post before I went I would have def passed on it. I have an appt thursday @ 7:30 but the SA said it may be gone by then... she says there's been alot of interest and all the MUA are booked all day. Will the MUA hold items for you? I've never asked mine to hold anything and she was gone by the time I called._

 

Heck yeah they have sales quotas...they will hold...yes mam


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I asked MAC chat for recommendations. They told me...

Check out Lucky Tom Eye Shadow x 4, Sweet Strawberry Lipglass, Nice to be Nice Lipglass, Most Popular Lipstick and Deep Blue Green Pigment._

 
I just ordered all of these items except the Deep Blue Green pigment from Nordstrom I also got mimmy lipglass.... I cannot wait to get my order!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have a huge sample my favorite MUA gave me of Deep Blue Green that I doubt I will ever use up but I LOVE it!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Okay thanks! One more question is Pink Fish chalky looking or does it go on pretty sheer?_

 

It was not chalky looking at all...very light ...I didn't get it but my MA tried it on to show me...she thought they were a pass...But I thought it gave her a nice lil look...very sheer unless heavily applied


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw hello kitty on the counter and got excited then I swatched everything and was dissapointed. 

I am a long time macaddict and the le shadows in the quad r dupable. 
The lipglasses weren that intresting except maybe the sheer ones if u dont have anything like it already. 

I swatched both blushes and nothing great with the pink. The blue looked very blue on my skin and I wasnt a fan. The peachy one was great as a highlighter but it doesnt have a lot of pigment, pretty tho.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I asked MAC chat for recommendations. They told me...

Check out Lucky Tom Eye Shadow x 4, Sweet Strawberry Lipglass, Nice to be Nice Lipglass, Most Popular Lipstick and Deep Blue Green Pigment._

 
I think these are good recs.  I am going to pick up Sweet Strawberry myself and I already got Most Popular.  I was thinking about Nice to be Nice and Deep Blue Green is on my list of pro products to eventually get.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 10, 2009)

nice to be nice is it a good lipglass or should it be skipped?
the bp i want one just so i can switch it out with blot powder


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl I told you...I try to be honest without getting hate mail...But that color is Clown worthy on a sistah for real!!  Take it back_

 
 
I really really want to buy Strayin' but your clown comment is making me sad lol..!! Do you think its possible to maybe wear it with a liner like currant and a lipglass to perhaps make it less clownish or is it just pure fug in a tube? I want it to work for me!! >_<


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

My MA had on Vino l/l with Magenta lipliner and Fashion Mews....Girl it was hot to death and she was dark skinned....so glad I have those two pencils 

And to answer your question NO!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm I thought the keychain was going to be 12 but its 16 dollars ....should I get it or the mirror?

I dont know, anyone that has seen them are they good quality? Im still debating on lucky tom pallette I dont think paradisco will show on me not sure and I have creme royalle already I wonder if that purple is kinda like the cool heat color in climate blue but a little more purple? I heard the lucky Tom color was a bit chalky too?


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 10, 2009)

Everyones at maccosmetics.com!


----------



## ajannasmom (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't wait!!! The compacts are gorgeous!!! Ala Monogram!!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Hmmm I thought the keychain was going to be 12 but its 16 dollars ....should I get it or the mirror?

I dont know, anyone that has seen them are they good quality? Im still debating on lucky tom pallette I dont think paradisco will show on me not sure and I have creme royalle already I wonder if that purple is kinda like the cool heat color in climate blue but a little more purple? I heard the lucky Tom color was a bit chalky too?_

 
Glad I'm not the only one thinking about getting the mirror and the keychain.  I'm not even a HK fan but I think they are both cute and the charm is cheaper than the usual charms I buy for my bags.  I don't want to place a second order but, I will!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Hmmm I thought the keychain was going to be 12 but its 16 dollars ....should I get it or the mirror?

I dont know, anyone that has seen them are they good quality? Im still debating on lucky tom pallette I dont think paradisco will show on me not sure and I have creme royalle already I wonder if that purple is kinda like the cool heat color in climate blue but a little more purple? I heard the lucky Tom color was a bit chalky too?_

 
I got the keychain it does not look cheap at all...it is really cute with the little mirror and cute lil dangling kitty ....and it has a nice lobster hook so cute for just hooking on your purse .....I personally did not like the compact...but a lot of the people in the store did...I just don't like bulky things and I found it a little to big for me to stick into a small purse


----------



## joshari (Feb 10, 2009)

So I am returning everything except my Brush set and the Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush.  I am really disappointed with the e/s, l/s and l/g.  They just don't work.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 10, 2009)

sweet strawberry? hmmm


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 10, 2009)

I was really hoping to like this collection, I went to the store re: the Sculpt Studio purchase I made, and was less than impressed by this collection.  The shadows in the palettes seemed quite small and dupeable.  More money or maybe the thrills of the LE's are over for me and I am satisfied with what I have.  I must be sick


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

People Get caught up in the hype girl...It draws you in...It's good to be able to look at something and say...Nope I am not buying this just because everyone else thinks it is so great...I really don't like it and who gives a fart if it has a hello kitty on it...MAC capitalizes off us falling for the okie doke and hype...and most of do,..I have ...But I have made a conscious decison to only buy what I LIKE...Not Buy the HYPE


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_People Get caught up in the hype girl...It draws you in...It's good to be able to look at something and say...Nope I am not buying this just because everyone else thinks it is so great...I really don't like it and who gives a fart if it has a hello kitty on it...MAC capitalizes off us falling for the okie doke and hype...and most of do,..I have ...But I have made a conscious decison to only buy what I LIKE...Not Buy the HYPE_

 
Well said Tish!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 10, 2009)

You took the words out of my mouth.  I commend their marketing staff, I think I hype myself up only to see things and get sucked in


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_You took the words out of my mouth.  I commend their marketing staff, I think I hype myself up only to see things and get sucked in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i seriously have not bought from any collection after cool heat because i have so much ill prob never finish wearing it in a lifetime but the HK i just had to because ive been seriously obsessed with hk wayy before mac. I was disappointed of the collection though I grabbed a couple ls and lg a blush too but the eye palettes made me sad they sucked I have most all those colors in one way or another! 

I wish they had more original colors and that they had stuck to traditional HK look. Maybe a whole Sanrio collection in the future would be nice to see!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

I told my bff it is so pathetic and I feel so embarressed and ashamed to feel this way about a BRAND...it is not even about the makeup anymore it's the BRAND....I am no better than a alcoholic or junkie...it's an addiction and I refuse to allow it to consume my life...my wallet and my thoughts....I have to make a conscious effort to say I have enough...and add a few pieces in moderation but I don't have to buy just because I have the money or just because everyone is hyping it up...MAC is the smartest company to date...They are very aware of their followers and they are very aware of what to do to make sure they never feel the pinch of recession....
Ok I'm done with my rant and off to shoe shop...Various Brands!! Not just one !! Uggg  grrr MAC I have suce a love hate relationship building against you!  The sad thing we all have colors that could probably almost create the EXACT same looks of every new quad that comes out....If we just get creative with our stash! I have over 200 MAC shadows and every CS palette...what the hell can't I create with those that I need more...Not a damn thing!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_People Get caught up in the hype girl...It draws you in...It's good to be able to look at something and say...Nope I am not buying this just because everyone else thinks it is so great...I really don't like it and who gives a fart if it has a hello kitty on it...MAC capitalizes off us falling for the okie doke and hype...and most of do,..I have ...But I have made a conscious decison to only buy what I LIKE...Not Buy the HYPE_

 
I have tried very hard not to get caught up in the hype!  I ordered a lot but I ordered what I thought I would like after reading reviews and looking at swatches time and time again!  I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and knew I would spend a lot on this collection.  I spent less than I first thought I would so, that makes me happy.  Right now, I want to go to the counter and try Fun & Games because I really think I would like that one but, I'm trying to be a good girl.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 10, 2009)

i used to live in japan for 10 years and i wasent that into hk back then, but ever since i seen the pictures i knew i was going to get some stuff, plus this is my first big mac collection haul


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I told my bff it is so pathetic and I feel so embarressed and ashamed to feel this way about a BRAND...it is not even about the makeup anymore it's the BRAND....I am no better than a alcoholic or junkie...it's an addiction and I refuse to allow it to consume my life...my wallet and my thoughts....I have to make a conscious effort to say I have enough...and add a few pieces in moderation but I don't have to buy just because I have the money or just because everyone is hyping it up...MAC is the smartest company to date...They are very aware of their followers and they are very aware of what to do to make sure they never feel the pinch of recession....
Ok I'm done with my rant and off to shoe shop...Various Brands!! Not just one !! Uggg  grrr MAC I have suce a love hate relationship building against you!  The sad thing we all have colors that could probably almost create the EXACT same looks of every new quad that comes out....If we just get creative with our stash! I have over 200 MAC shadows and every CS palette...what the hell can't I create with those that I need more...Not a damn thing!_

 
i know exactly where youre coming from girl! I limit myself to 3 items per collection and if they are not dupeable. If i think that they will for sure end up in cco i dont even get it and just wait! My wallet had enough of my addiction!


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 10, 2009)

oooooo  a Sanrio collection would be amazing! I love Chococat, Charmmy Kitty and Cinnamoroll! A Chococat BP case would be soooo cute!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Hmmm I thought the keychain was going to be 12 but its 16 dollars ....should I get it or the mirror?

I dont know, anyone that has seen them are they good quality? Im still debating on lucky tom pallette I dont think paradisco will show on me not sure and I have creme royalle already I wonder if that purple is kinda like the cool heat color in climate blue but a little more purple? I heard the lucky Tom color was a bit chalky too?_

 

Here you go...she is pretty cute ...Plastic is still on mirror


----------



## sierrao (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_oooooo a Sanrio collection would be amazing! I love Chococat, Charmmy Kitty and Cinnamoroll! A Chococat BP case would be soooo cute!_

 

yea in japan they had all of that stuff and more, lol


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I told my bff it is so pathetic and I feel so embarressed and ashamed to feel this way about a BRAND...it is not even about the makeup anymore it's the BRAND....I am no better than a alcoholic or junkie...it's an addiction and I refuse to allow it to consume my life...my wallet and my thoughts....I have to make a conscious effort to say I have enough...and add a few pieces in moderation but I don't have to buy just because I have the money or just because everyone is hyping it up...MAC is the smartest company to date...They are very aware of their followers and they are very aware of what to do to make sure they never feel the pinch of recession....
Ok I'm done with my rant and off to shoe shop...Various Brands!! Not just one !! Uggg grrr MAC I have suce a love hate relationship building against you! The sad thing we all have colors that could probably almost create the EXACT same looks of every new quad that comes out....If we just get creative with our stash! I have over 200 MAC shadows and every CS palette...what the hell can't I create with those that I need more...Not a damn thing!_

 
Not only that but, MAC makes these large collections so there is bound to be something in it for everyone.  They know they have people that just collect the makeup because the package is cute so they appeal to them and and by doing collections based around popular figures, real or fiction, they appeal to a whole new group, that may or may not be normal customers.

I have been wearing MAC for almost 10 years.  I would buy what I needed and that was it but then back in about 07, I started paying attention to the collections and that's when all hell broke loose!!  It didn't help that MAC, compared to alot of the other department store brands, is cheap!! 

I can't really get mad at them for doing what they do. It's business but, I can choose not to buy.  Easier said than done.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ Heck no you can't be mad...They are Business Smart!!


----------



## sierrao (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Not only that but, MAC makes these large collections so there is bound to be something in it for everyone. They know they have people that just collect the makeup because the package is cute so they appeal to them and and by doing collections based around popular figures, real or fiction, they appeal to a whole new group, that may or may not be normal customers.

I have been wearing MAC for almost 10 years. I would buy what I needed and that was it but then back in about 07, I started paying attention to the collections and that's when all hell broke loose!! It didn't help that MAC, compared to alot of the other department store brands, is cheap!! 

I can't really get mad at them for doing what they do. It's business but, I can choose not to buy. Easier said than done.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i agree compared to sephora its cheap


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Here you go...she is pretty cute ...Plastic is still on mirror








_

 
buying it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks tish!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i do have to say it seems to me that this collection has gathered a higher return record.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't get any of the trinkettes.. I ended up spending 120 on both palettes, 1 pigment, 1 lipglass 

dat be it

with the 50 bucks i spent on creme team i'm done for a while 

(not including face products which i can handle picking up here and there)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 10, 2009)

Tish, I wanna see Fashion Mews on you <333


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 10, 2009)

Any WOC swatches of "She Loves Candy" or "Sweet Strawberry"?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 10, 2009)

im only buying the 2 glitters and that dark pigment. 3 lip products.


my wallet is going to dry hump me for this decision. *breathes slowly* and i'm not buying til friday, if its gone, then oh well fuck it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 10, 2009)

^Ha ha!  Breathe slowly and deeply.

I wasn't going to get anything from this collection, but "Sweet Strawberry" is calling my name.  Think it would work on an NW50?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_sweet strawberry? hmmm_

 
Sweet Strawberry is very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have on Fashion Mews today with Lush N Lilac creme liner and Fast Friends l/g (seriously this l/g really makes Fashion Mews wearable...tones it down some)...LOVE this look. I have so many different liners I want to try Fashion Mews and Lavendar Whip with! I'm excited.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 10, 2009)

Oki, so I just got back from MAC and haven't had a chance to put everything to the test but here's my first impressions

*Cutester l/s: NO BUY* ~ I went in really wanting this but it was basically imperceptible on my medium pigmented lips... :/

*Mimmy l/g:* very sheer. Sooo pretty in the tube (I got sucked in by the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I layered it over Luv-4-Ever Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolour so the effect is basically my natural medium pigmented lips but better. I could probably dupe the look with Luv-4-Ever Pro Longwear & Love Nectar Lustreglass but Mimmy has the Lipglass texture that I think sticks around longer on me (I justify this purchase in my mind by thinking I can switch up the LE  doefoot applicator on other glosses when I'm done with Mimmy)

*Fun & Games bpb:* not orange as pictured in some swatches. Apricot-Peach VERY sheer. I will probably layer this over a matte blush for a slight shimmer (I wanted an apricot for my blush collection and the cute packaging sealed the deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Brush Set:* Cup is quite sturdy, good weight although a lil small, perfect for SE size brushes ... not cheap plastic as i was afraid it might be. 139SE decent SE quality, 109SE is craptacularly craptastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 187SE... I have yet to test the 187SE... though it looks ok for the SE version

*Medium size makeup bag:* nicely finished on the inside, roomy enough for brushes + makeup

Overall, I was sucked in by the fact I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello Kitty (I had a Hello Kitty themed bathroom at one point in my life cuz the apt i moved into had a pink bathtub & toilet so I just ran with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ; the super cute packaging; the LE allure; and the fact can always use another 187 & 139 brush... I'm such a sucker

*BONUS*: I got the free reusable tote

$173.60 CAD taxes inclusive...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 10, 2009)

I wanted to get _something_ for the packaging alone, but nothing grabs me and those shadows are dupeable. I may just settle on a beauty powder blush or the purse mirror. It's like MAC just released any old thing because they know people will buy it anyway.


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

Edit: wrong thread!!


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been so up and down with this collection, I'm a Hello Kitty fanatic...love her. So I knew accessories were a no go for me, I can find stuff from Sanrio, Tokidoki and other places which are much cheaper and a bigger selection. I did end up getting the brush set and the makeup bag. As cute as the keychain was I had to say no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mimmy lipgloss: very pretty, looks pink in tube but goes on and seems to just slightly pinken the lips. I think it would be nice over any of the lipsticks. I wore it over Fresh Brew, very nice combo for me

Too Dolly: I missed C-shock and I really really want Romping, so I got this one. So far i'm liking this one, just because i love bright colors.

Lucky Tom: i really like the purple in this pallete. I have paradisco so i guess i got another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing the pallete now and it seems like i can make some nice daytime looks with this one.

Most Popular lipstick: Loves it!!!

Fun n Games blush: nice sheer peachy golden highlight

Popster tinted lip conditioner: it is pretty, sheer and basic

Yes some of these colors are dupable but i'm just getting my collection started so i don't have dupes for them. Overall it was alot of hype for this collection I was expecting something more, but i'm happy. I restrained myself to what i truly wanted.


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_are there any good dupes for the e/s in the pallets?_

 
I posted some dupes of the Lucky Tom palette in the swatch thread and on my blog. But these are the dupes I came up with...

Creme Royale - Magic Dust e/s (Barbie Loves MAC), Provence Pigment, Shroom, and many others
Paradisco - D'Bohemia e/s or the coral color from the Fafi Eyes 2 Quad
Stylin' - Violet Trance (Pandamonium Quad)
Lucky Tom - Gilded Ash Metal X

HTH!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_ 
Lucky Tom: i really like the purple in this pallete. I have paradisco so i guess i got another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing the pallete now and it seems like i can make some nice daytime looks with this one._

 

You're not alone.  I already have Paradisco and I still got the palette too, LOL!!

I think that palette is the most wearable, IMO.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 10, 2009)

paradisco is actually a permanent item


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Sweet Strawberry is very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I have on Fashion Mews today with Lush N Lilac creme liner and Fast Friends l/g (seriously this l/g really makes Fashion Mews wearable*...tones it down some)...LOVE this look. I have so many different liners I want to try Fashion Mews and Lavendar Whip with! I'm excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
May we see these lips?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I did return Strayin... I ended up getting Fashion Mews, Big Bow, Most Popular l/s, Nice 2 B Nice, Nice Kitty, Sweet Strawberry, Fast Friends l/g. Fashion Mews.... hmmm I dunno if that's going to work for me. Everything else looks great.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Do the Vino/Magenta liner with it...I'm gonna try...I said try to do a fotd with it wed or Thursday....prob Thursday...I have a dentist appt tomorrow and hate wearing makeup when I go there


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 11, 2009)

Will buy those on Thursday when I go for my makeover. I don't own any MAC l/l. I did try the FF l/g which did tone it down some...not enough tho. 

How does Lavender Whip look on us? I forgot to swatch it while I was there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love it!! But I love Lavender/ lilac colors on WOC ...Try it...It is a bit deeper ...you may prefer it


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 11, 2009)

Dammit! It's sold out online! Now I have to pay full price.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

whats sold out?


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ladies, I have a question. (Remember, I'm still a newbie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Is the Hello Kitty collection available at the counters (e.g. Saks, Belk, etc.) now since it's available online?  

And any brown girl that posts a swatch of Sweet Strawberry will become my new best friend!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

sorry I didnt get the SS...HK is available at all MAC locations...the accessories are exclusive to freestanding and PRO store


----------



## damsel (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_whats sold out?_

 
lavender whip


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh yeah on the PRO....just B2M it if you can't get the discount or go to a Freestanding or Pro store


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*sorry I didnt get the SS*...HK is available at all MAC locations...the accessories are exclusive to freestanding and PRO store_

 
Dat's otay.  You're still my buddy!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh yeah on the PRO....just B2M it if you can't get the discount or go to a Freestanding or Pro store_

 
 I just B2M 2nite for Stay in Touch, they were out of Siss... guess I need to depot some more.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_sorry I didnt get the SS...HK is available at all MAC locations...the accessories are exclusive to freestanding and PRO store_

 
Nordies has some accessories.  Saw them in person on Monday.

I do not understand the Strayin' dislike.   :-/


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^ Show us how to work it then girl....we are looking for someone to change our minds...Post a pic


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw the accessories at nordies but she told me they were only for display ...no sales......They could only sell the makeup bags, brushes and doll...no compacts, bracelets or keychains....were they selling them? they didnt even sell those online I don't believe


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I saw the accessories at nordies but she told me they were only for display ...no sales......They could only sell the makeup bags, brushes and doll...no compacts, bracelets or keychains....were they selling them? they didnt even sell those online I don't believe_

 
Yes, that is what I saw bags, dolls and brush sets....not the compacts, bracelets or keychains.  Noticed some of the items are online only, which have sold out already.


----------



## lanky511 (Feb 11, 2009)

Are there any must haves for WOC in this collection? The event near me (Indianapolis) isn't until the 21st (my appointment anyway), so I need to call and put things on hold before they sell out. I'm also trying to decide on what makeover I want. How do these events work? It's my first one, so I am kinda nervous/ excited! LOL! I am thinking about getting:

Both palettes
Deep Blue Green Pigment
She Loves Candy l/g


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_May we see these lips?_

 
I have a few pics on my camera. I'll post tonight in here and in the swatch thread (I can't do it at work).


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

My stuff aint coming till friday ;(


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats okay....it's just a couple more days!! If you feel any better I probably willl just be taking mine out the bag by then...still sitting on the shelf


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thats okay....it's just a couple more days!! If you feel any better I probably willl just be taking mine out the bag by then...still sitting on the shelf_

 
ahhh Tish youre a good girl how can you resist the call of the kitty?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HELLO KITTY


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 11, 2009)

Just chiming in to say that I *love* Deep Blue Green Pigment.

I keet going back and forth with if I should even bother going back to get Fashion Mews l/s and She Loves Candy l/g.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^I heard both of those were must haves! Im getting she loves candy!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Just chiming in to say that I *love* Deep Blue Green Pigment.

I keet going back and forth with if I should even bother going back to get Fashion Mews l/s and She Loves Candy l/g._

 
You did a great job on that Fashion Mews face chart. I can't wait to try that one myself.

Bravo Bravo


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Feb 11, 2009)

So I went to the MAC at Macy's near my job. I love this collection!!! I was surprised how well the colors go well with my skin tone. I am NW50. Here is my damage:
Sweet Strawberry l/g
Most Popular l/s
Tippy Blush
Too Dolly e/s palette 
On the Prowl n/p
Something about pink n/p
I am still debating on Big Bow I thought it was pretty. And I still want to get the H/K brush set. I have a ton of H/K makeup bags from when I worked at a Sanrio.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok My Beautiful WOC...I am about to post a LOTD only with Fashion Mews....Fresh from the gym so excuse the gym rat wear


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I want She Loves Candy....


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok My Beautiful WOC...I am about to post a LOTD only with Fashion Mews....Fresh from the gym so excuse the gym rat wear_

 
Please DO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im sure youd be just as beautiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is the Fashion Mews with Vino and Magenta done so quickly 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...68#post1497168


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Big bow is stalking my brain aghhh!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2009)

How do you guys feel about the tinted lip conditioners?  I keep hearing how great the pigmentation is.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Please DO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im sure youd be just as beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm marrying you...But NOT!! you're so sweet!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Here is the Fashion Mews with Vino and Magenta done so quickly 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...68#post1497168_

 
Why must you look so good in it now im heading to the site to get it!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Here is the Fashion Mews with Vino and Magenta done so quickly 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...68#post1497168_

 
OMG!  Ok, I am buying it now!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Tish did you get big bow? can i see you in big bow


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Azia I have yet to try those...But Pink Fish seems to be calling me


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_How do you guys feel about the tinted lip conditioners? I keep hearing how great the pigmentation is._

 
I have Pink Fish. The color payoff is good, imo. I was expecting it to be pretty clear on my lips but it actually gives a good amount of baby pink. This is my first TLC...I love the way they smell too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Here is the Fashion Mews with Vino and Magenta done so quickly 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...68#post1497168_

 
The pics don't come up on my work computer. I'll have to check when I get home. I'm sure its bangin' though.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2009)

I am having such a hard time with Fashion Mews.  I already bought Lavender Whip and I swatched Fashion Mews last night.  I like that it's lighter but I keep wondering if I bought it whether I would really wear it.  *sigh*


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Tish did you get big bow? can i see you in big bow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes I will try to do it later I have to go up to the school for a bit....


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_^^^I heard both of those were must haves! Im getting she loves candy!_

 
I am going to get those too!  Tish's LOTD really sealed the deal for me!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_You did a great job on that Fashion Mews face chart. I can't wait to try that one myself.

Bravo Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to try the rest of the looks...well the ones that I _like_ that is, LOL.


I reeeaallly want those lippies now.  When I was at the HK event last week, I thought that I would come back another time and get Fashion Mews and She Loves Candy and I was right.  My only dilemma is that I will get the products and then I would wear it only...once.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was wondering if there are any WOC who have pics where they're wearing Strayin'?  Some of the swatches I've seen are gorgeous, but I hear it's deceiving.  I don't live near a counter, so I'm hesitating about purchasing it online.  I'm a nc45/nc50.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^ Waiting to see that too...


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 11, 2009)

I posted a quick FOTD I did over the weekend with Lucky Tom palette and Studio Sculpt foundation and concealor...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...t-nc50-130551/


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 11, 2009)

ooooo Boy Bait looks really good on you, I may have to get that, but noooo $18.00 idkkk....if you ever get the chance could you swatch Pink Fish on you? I  ordered Popster, but im thinking Pink Fish needs to be mine also since you said it's not sheer and actually gives color.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

now if my order would just magically appear


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Here is the Fashion Mews with Vino and Magenta done so quickly 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...68#post1497168_

 
Tish you sealed the deal.  I didn't get it today. My MA told me to get it and I was like I'll get it Saturday.  Thank you for posting this.  You look FAB in that color.  Here's hoping I look a little close.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I posted a quick FOTD I did over the weekend with Lucky Tom palette and Studio Sculpt foundation and concealor...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...t-nc50-130551/_

 
Ok another item to add to my Saturday list.  I got Too Dolly today but now I am convinced I want Lucky Tom thanks to you. 

Gals that Deep Blue Green pigment had me at hello.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so glad I got it. Oh and She loves candy is such a pretty feminine color. I was a definite for me.  I will post a pic of Big Bow hopefully soon.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_ooooo Boy Bait looks really good on you, I may have to get that, but noooo $18.00 idkkk....if you ever get the chance could you swatch Pink Fish on you? I ordered Popster, but im thinking Pink Fish needs to be mine also since you said it's not sheer and actually gives color._

 
I know...the $18 price tag on these things gives me pause. I want a couple more but haven't broken down and gotten them. 

I'll swatch and post Pink Fish for you. If not tonight, I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok I can't seem to get a real life like pic so I am going to take it tomorrow morning while I'm out in the daylight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_Tish you sealed the deal. I didn't get it today. My MA told me to get it and I was like I'll get it Saturday. Thank you for posting this. You look FAB in that color. Here's hoping I look a little close. 
_

 

You will look fantastic...It was always the stand out color for me ...and I may never wear it but occassionally ...But it is too different to skip IMO ...Get it!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess it really pays to put in on your lips and not your hand when making a decision.  I can't wait to get it now.  Thanks again.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, I'm giving up on Strayin' and I think I'm going to try my luck with Lickable.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ I am still waitng to see a Strayin Fotd...that color just stumped me...could not see it working on me but I want to before it's all gone...


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 12, 2009)

I found a Hello Kitty youtube video by a chocolate girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hello Kitty MAC Haul

She's very beautiful.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pharmchick60* 

 
_I was wondering if there are any WOC who have pics where they're wearing Strayin'?  Some of the swatches I've seen are gorgeous, but I hear it's deceiving.  I don't live near a counter, so I'm hesitating about purchasing it online.  I'm a nc45/nc50._

 
Oh no! Don't do it. I returned mine... also NC45. It was horrible. LOL!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you.  I guess I won't waste the gas to drive to Savannah to see it in person, then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is that what they used on the wild kitty model?  You don't think it would work with the nice kitty l/g?


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 12, 2009)

Straying looked gawd awful on my hand so it was no way in hell I was going to put it on my lips.  Just way way too pink and bold.  Not appealing at all


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am NC45 and I couldn't get it to work with NOTHING!!!! Did you hear me NOTHING!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_Straying looked gawd awful on my hand so it was no way in hell I was going to put it on my lips. Just way way too pink and bold. Not appealing at all_

 
Well even after seeing it on my hands the MA tried it on my lips with so many different combos  and it looked like HELL...HELLLLLLLLL!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She finally just gave me a demi wipe and said this is NOT gonna work


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well even after seeing it on my hands the MA tried it on my lips with so many different combos  and it looked like HELL...HELLLLLLLLL!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She finally just gave me a demi wipe and said this is NOT gonna work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is hilarious!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well even after seeing it on my hands the MA tried it on my lips with so many different combos and it looked like HELL...HELLLLLLLLL!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She finally just gave me a demi wipe and said this is NOT gonna work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 wow then it must have been a hot mess.  You should have taken a few pics just for the helluv it. To prevent people from getting it. Oh to be a fly on the wall.


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 12, 2009)

All you ladies are trying to make me put a third MAC transaction in a week on my debit card!!! (I got Studio Sculpt earlier this week, loves it) But I do need to go back and get Fashion Mews.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes  !!!!!!!!   Youuuuu  !!!!!   Doooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaturalT (Feb 12, 2009)

I tried a few of the lip glasses and eyeshadow quads and they weren't to bad. I love the packaging ALOT so I had to get something. Nice Kitty is very pretty as it is sheer pink with purple/blue sparkles in it that adds dimension. I was interested in a tinted lip conditioner since I would use it alot so I got the Popster. I wanted to look at pink fish but none were in stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Guys this lip conditioner is very pigmented. It was my first time trying them and I like it! Its a pretty pink that leans slighty on the cooler side and looks a bit fuchsia. Sadly when I got home I noticed that it looked like a few other colors that I have that Im trying to use up so I might return it and get the pink fish when its back in stock or just get the Nice Kitty.


----------



## NaturalT (Feb 12, 2009)

DP: I played around with the Popster and decided to keep it. Its prettu buildable and can go from sheer to medium pigment which is cool! I might even try it with a lip liner for a little more umph if I need it. I recommend!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...zy-one-130608/

I did a look with Creme Royalle and Deep Blue Green pigment it came out super cute--I was skeptical at first haha Deep Blue Green --you kind of have to pack it on!
Theres the link or go to my blog and I have some other pics too!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I found a Hello Kitty youtube video by a chocolate girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello Kitty MAC Haul

She's very beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks yeah I tried to find some reviews by WOCs but it was hard to find--
why is it so hard to find swatches on girls my color lol


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 12, 2009)

i don't know what ya'll did to me , but i woke up ths morning  and decide i need some Hello Kitty in my life!!!!! Dang MAC gettin all my income tax  and school refund money, this gonna be the fifth time i been to mac since last thursday i'm a junkie!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_*i don't know what ya'll did to me , but i woke up ths morning and decide i need some Hello Kitty in my life!!!!!* Dang MAC gettin all my income tax and school refund money, this gonna be the fifth time i been to mac since last thursday i'm a junkie!!!_

 
I feel ya!!

Gurl, I dont think anyone is as bad of a junkie as I am, LOL.  I will be back at MAC as well.  I have been there around three times within this week.  (For some other things) Fortunately for me there are a good handful of MAC stores in NYC, so I go to different ones so that I won't look crazy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to go and get She Loves Candy l/g , Fashion Mews l/s, MAYBE Milk pigment, (Still trying to decide if its worth it), Mimmy l/g and I wanna get those lip conditioners.  I never had a lip conditioner before, so this is a new one for me.

I am such a mess...I'm actually getting kind of sad right now...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ You have to get Fashion Mews if nothng else!!! I mean it !!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm making my list  i'm getting:
the too dolly pallette
fashion meow ( cuz Tish is making me)
a pigment ( don't know which one yet)
a lipglass ( or two i'll see when i get there)


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

One of the piggies is a pro perm so no hurry on that one...the green one...can't remember the name  And yes do NOT leave without Fresh Mews...it is so fun!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey ladies, what do you guys think about the fun and games blush on darker skin (i'm NW45)? i want it cuz i dont own anything like that but i havent heard much reviews about it....


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ You have to get Fashion Mews if nothng else!!! I mean it !!_

 
Okay, I'll get it, I'll get it!  LOL!

....something is pulling me towards Mimmy though!  It reminds me of a more pigmented Love Nectar.

Okay my definites for *round 2* of my HK purchase are

1.  Fashion Mew l/s 
2.  Mimmy l/g


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah I orderd Mimmy too ...Just to get the free tote bag from the Mac counter in Cali lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 12, 2009)

Y'all are really sad enablers.....all of these posts and I'm still not convinced that I should get anything. Even worse....my income tax refund will be deposited tomorrow and I still don't feel the need to get any HK! I guess I'll have no choice but to use this money to buy furniture for my house....


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I orderd Mimmy too ...Just to get the free tote bag from the Mac counter in Cali lol_

 
No one offered _me_ a tote bag....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Good for you Michie ! I wish I was that way!!!! But I was enabled!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_No one offered me a tote bag....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Only a few stores have them...and you have to ask for it...if you order from certain location they will take your order over the phone and ship it to you...No one in Texas had them that I could find...so I ordered from Glendale from the advice of the other lades on the Main thread and they said yes they had them and would ship it with my l/g...

This is what it looks like


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^^

That bag is too friggin cute!  There _has_ to be some place in NYC where they have this.  I'ma find out.


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 12, 2009)

Did anyone get an e/s quad and which one?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I orderd Mimmy too ...Just to get the free tote bag from the Mac counter in Cali lol_

 
*ahem* And which MAC counter would this be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want one! 

My round two of Hello Kitty consists of:

-She Loves Candy
-Fresh Brew (I want my fav nude color in HK packaging...don't judge me)
-MAYBE Popster tlc


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Hey ladies, what do you guys think about the fun and games blush on darker skin (i'm NW45)? i want it cuz i dont own anything like that but i havent heard much reviews about it...._

 
Since you are NW45, wouldn't Tippy BPB be more complimentary to your skin tone?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_I'm NC37+

I got Fun & Games because I didn't already have a shimmery apricot/peach in my current blush collection

I often use a touch of Style powder blush over a matte peach/coral blush but wanted a less frosty version, so Fun & Games' fine shimmer worked great for what I was looking for. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's pretty sheer on it's own... i have yet to play with it and see how it layers just by itself_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Okay so I tried Fun & Games on it's own today. A fluffy blush brush doesn't cut it. I found the density of my EDM Baby Kabuki was the best combination of dense and soft bristles to deposit the colour on the apple of my cheeks. I contoured with bronzer

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Above are couple of my comments on F&G BPB from the main HK thread

I really wanted Fun & Games because I don't have a Beauty Powder Blush in my collection... And the super cute packaging just sealed the deal so if I was EVER going to get a BPB, this would be the one. 

I know that Tippy is more pigmented but Me and Pink are mehhh ...

I was soooo super determined to make it work for me.
So I'm happy to layer F&G on top of a matte blush or full strength on it's own but the thought of using up all my product by digging in with my EDM Baby Kabuki freaks me out. To me it's a precious collectible. I would probably cry if I ever hit pan


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_*ahem* And which MAC counter would this be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want one! 

My round two of Hello Kitty consists of:

-She Loves Candy
-Fresh Brew (I want my fav nude color in HK packaging...don't judge me)
-MAYBE Popster tlc_

 

Glendale, CA. Mac freestanding store, (818) 244-0081


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Glendale, CA. Mac freestanding store, (818) 244-0081_

 





Gracias!


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_No one offered me a tote bag....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't get a tote either...sadness. But I love mimmy. Oh and I broke down and got Fashion Mews


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Did anyone get an e/s quad and which one?_

 
I ended up with both quads. Its funny as of monday i didn't want either one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like them, too dolly is for more fun while I've made a few everyday looks with Lucky Tom.


----------



## na_pink (Feb 12, 2009)

as usual , it hasnt reached my country yet ... will get here most likely in March .. this thread makes me sad


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 12, 2009)

I am still not convinced on the pallettes. But I have a makeover on sunday so we'll see what magic they can do.

BUT I HEART BIG BOW AND MOST POPULAR. Yes. I can wear pink and not feel like a freak. My counter had lavendar whip and I really perfered that to fashion mews. I think I'll get a gloss, they feel really great on the lips.

Ya'll get the polishes. Now I am not a polish expert but they apply so well and the pink? Aww so great for sprng and summer.

Also thanks so much to the ladies who posted swatches and looks. Ms Tish, you look soo good if I had that color on I would heading out so the lounge or something. Ms. Brownsuga lady, wow! If I didnt have self control I would be ordering that palette right.two.minutes.ago


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^ I'm convinced the whole Hello Kitty collection is a little girls' collection.
Bright colours that appeal to the eye, but when applied, show up so sheerly. 

I think Style Warriors Collection  with it's animal print theme and strong colours is the Cat Collection for the 'Big Girls'


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 13, 2009)

NC40 here.  I went to check out HK today and came back with a few things:
- Fun & Games Blush 
- Pink Fish TLC 
- Popster TLC
- Her Glitz Eyeliner
- free tote!

I love everything I got!  I never tried any TLCs before and I really like them.  The Fun & Games blush is very natural too.  And I got the last Her Glitz eyeliner in the store.  I'm actually surprised that one sold out so fast.

I might go back for Tippy Blush.  For some reason, I think the MA piled it on me so it just looked like it sat on my cheeks.  Did anyone else have that problem?   

The beauty powders actually did show up on me as a light blush.  But, generally, I prefer real blush as blush and just using lighter/heavier hand for what look I want.  

The packaging for everything was super cute though.

Liked Sweet Strawberry too, maybe I'll go back for that.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh yeah on the PRO....just B2M it if you can't get the discount or go to a Freestanding or Pro store_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Nordies has some accessories.  Saw them in person on Monday.

I do not understand the Strayin' dislike.   :-/_

 
Yes, my Belk counter has some accessories as well.  Looks like only the makeup bags, though.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Just chiming in to say that I *love* Deep Blue Green Pigment._

 
How are you wearing it, LadyV?


----------



## crystrill (Feb 13, 2009)

I got...

-ALL 3 polishes
-Mimmy, Sweet Strawberry, Nice to be Nice l/g
-Most Popular l/s
-Both quads
-Tippy and Fun & Games blush
-Medium makeup bag
-Mirror keychain
-Mirror compact

... and I got the free tote bag.

I honestly did NOT expect to buy all this shit. I had placed my order on macys.com but then yesterday decided to go to the store and thats when I bought all the accessories and the quads. Ugh.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 13, 2009)

Good morning loves! Lets hope all those awaiting packages get theirs woohooo!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 13, 2009)

I just want to say, for all of you that can't get Strayin' to work...I rocked the hell out of that lipstick yesterday, if I do say so myself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad I finally got it to work!!  I'm loving it and may pick up a backup!!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I just want to say, for all of you that can't get Strayin' to work...I rocked the hell out of that lipstick yesterday, if I do say so myself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad I finally got it to work!!  I'm loving it and may pick up a backup!!_

 
oooh maybe there is hope i still havent got it but youre right to each their own


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_oooh maybe there is hope i still havent got it but youre right to each their own_

 
When I first got it, I was not happy with the color.  I was hoping for a brighter pink and it really didn't look like that on me.  I had to work with it and it was worth it in the end.  I'm glad I kept trying!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I just want to say, for all of you that can't get Strayin' to work...I rocked the hell out of that lipstick yesterday, if I do say so myself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad I finally got it to work!! I'm loving it and may pick up a backup!!_

 

Please post a picture...I am sure we would all like to see how you rocked it and get some pointers ... I personally would have to truly see it before I ever even thought about buying a tube of that for real.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Please post a picture...I am sure we would all like to see how you rocked it and get some pointers ... I personally would have to truly see it before I ever even thought about buying a tube of that for real._

 
yes please


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_How are you wearing it, LadyV?_

 
I used it in the outer corner and Embark e/s on the lid, recreating the Big Bow face chart.  

Next time, I will try it on the lid and Lucky Tom e/s in the crease.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 13, 2009)

So I picked up Tippy and Fun & Games blushes plus the Lucky Tom quad, although they gave me the Too Dolly Quad instead.  I am SO pissed about that.  Now I have to go all the way back out there to exchange it. 

Anyway, I really like Fun & Games.  It is subtle and you do have to layer it over something, or you can use it as a highlight, which is what I did yesterday.  It reminds me a of a nicer version of the highlighter in the Sculpt & Shape Duo and one of the MA's said the exact same thing.


----------



## kera484 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I just want to say, for all of you that can't get Strayin' to work...I rocked the hell out of that lipstick yesterday, if I do say so myself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad I finally got it to work!!  I'm loving it and may pick up a backup!!_

 
I agree with you. I really like it too. I do have to use a very small amount or I look like I clown, but when applied lightly its gorgeous. I applied it with a coat of Hot Frost lipglass from the Dame Edna collection on top. It's becoming one of my favorite lipsticks. I think it will be perfect for spring.


----------



## ohsoshy (Feb 13, 2009)

After going back and forth about whether or not tot get something I got:
-Most Popular l/s
-Sweet Strawberry l/g
-Tippy blush

I also got the 226 and Lavender Whip (I'm gonna blame that one on peer pressure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). When I went to the counter, I was wearing a Milani nail color that looks exactly like one of the polishes in the collection. The MUAs were shocked when I told them it wasn't from Mac


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pharmchick60* 

 
_Thank you.  I guess I won't waste the gas to drive to Savannah to see it in person, then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is that what they used on the wild kitty model?  You don't think it would work with the nice kitty l/g?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Man I know!  It looks so good on the model! Why doesn't it look like that on us?!


----------



## kera484 (Feb 13, 2009)

For those interested, I uploaded a FOTD using Strayin' as my lipstick. I am an nc44 for reference. I am really loving this color.  Here's the link:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...lovely-130717/


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does not even look like Strayin the that Photo...Looks like Pomposity...Hot Frost works wonders as a top coat


----------



## kera484 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Does not even look like Strayin the that Photo...Looks like Pomposity...Hot Frost works wonders as a top coat_

 
Yep, I was pleasantly suprised. Like you Tish, when I first applied it alone it was super bright. It looked really bad, but adding the gloss helped a lot.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kera484* 

 
_Yep, I was pleasantly suprised. Like you Tish, when I first applied it alone it was super bright. It looked really bad, but adding the gloss helped a lot._

 

It looks good on you. I guess I was just expecting it to look like it did on the Hello Kitty Wild model.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kera484* 

 
_Yep, I was pleasantly suprised. Like you Tish, when I first applied it alone it was super bright. It looked really bad, but adding the gloss helped a lot._

 
Yeah it works for you...But I will not buy a lippie if I can't wear it solo...I am more of a lipstick person than gloss. They have to be able to stand alone on me


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone watched the MAC Hello Kitty video yet? It's...interesting.  I know it's suppose to kinda mimic "Alice in Wonderland", but it's...interesting.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pharmchick60* 

 
_Has anyone watched the MAC Hello Kitty video yet? It's...interesting. I know it's suppose to kinda mimic "Alice in Wonderland", but it's...interesting._

 
Looks like HK porn to me


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Looks like HK porn to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 umm... Like... Totally... 
she climbs through a magical pink tunnel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wtf?


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 13, 2009)

That looked like a fallopian tube from a middle school sex ed. class.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Only a few stores have them...and you have to ask for it...if you order from certain location they will take your order over the phone and ship it to you...No one in Texas had them that I could find...so I ordered from Glendale from the advice of the other lades on the Main thread and they said yes they had them and would ship it with my l/g...

This is what it looks like 





_

 
Tish,
You are spot on, every time I go to the store they use those bags and they are huge?  Why here?  I don't think they even have the other bags ???


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That looked like a fallopian tube from a middle school sex ed. class._

 

lol , I was thinkn the same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they could have done a black/white/grey swirly black hole thing like the already had in the collection's colour story. MAC always pushes the envelope. I love it! lol


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Looks like HK porn to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That video was bananas! I had my mouth open the entire time cause it was just wow...wow...entering the pink plush vagina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

And off topic but Milk Pigment has been a silent sleeper...I randomly picked it up while walkin through nordstroms, and I have to say I like it. I wore it today with romping and stately black as a nice vday prelude look, and it rocked.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That looked like a fallopian tube from a middle school sex ed. class._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_That video was bananas! I had my mouth open the entire time cause it was just wow...wow...entering the pink plush vagina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wow... I am SOOOO glad I wasn't the only one... I was secretly kinda feeling guilty about thinkn such a thing about what is otherwise a well produced video


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Please post a picture...I am sure we would all like to see how you rocked it and get some pointers ... I personally would have to truly see it before I ever even thought about buying a tube of that for real._

 

I took a few pics that didn't come out so great but, I will try to post them before my battery dies.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 14, 2009)

Man, I was actually a little excited about this collection until I saw it.  I mean, Deep Blue Green turned out to be very similar to a darker version of teal pigment.  The glitters were nice, but I can't see myself using them too often so I skipped on them.  And the lipglosses... I ended up wandering into Sephora and I think the Kat von D collection had the same colors, but better payoff.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it's a good collection but it would be better if all the lipsticks were ACs and there was at least one really good red liptick.  But, I guess overall, I'm pleased with HK.

I posted a few pics of Strayin' lips in the swatch thread.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_^^^^

That bag is too friggin cute! There has to be some place in NYC where they have this. I'ma find out._

 
i got mine in queens center mall yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth's


----------



## lovesong (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I kind of made up my mind with this collection makeup wise.My bf gave me a gift card to even use it for this collection, but amazingly I didn't buy anything from this collection.I wanted to like the eye shadows, but looked very similar to what I had in my collection.They didn't have the accessories at my counter and I wanted to get a couple of those..

I might get strayin, saw some swatches and they beautiful, just don't know how they look on NW45???


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder*

So I confess I picked up Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder just for the cute HK compact that I can depot for my everyday blot powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use it as a cheek highlight and the brightening effect is ever so subtle.

I don't recommend that anyone buy it solely for this purpose but I'm determined to use it since I already have it


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_So I confess I picked up Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder just for the cute HK compact that I can depot for my everyday blot powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use it as a cheek highlight and the brighteing effect is ever so subtle.

I don't recommend that anyone buy it solely for this purpose but I'm determined to use it since I already have it_

 

I bought pretty baby and it brighten up my complexion softly.


----------



## juicy415 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Only a few stores have them...and you have to ask for it...if you order from certain location they will take your order over the phone and ship it to you...No one in Texas had them that I could find...so I ordered from Glendale from the advice of the other lades on the Main thread and they said yes they had them and would ship it with my l/g...

This is what it looks like 





_

 
hey tish, do u have to pay for the shipping & handling?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes if they have to ship it...My friend in I combined two orders for 1 address so we split the shipping


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 14, 2009)

I found out my local store has the free totes too but I truly didn't want to go through the crowd since it's the only PRO store we have but I did go to my local counter and I picked up...... Fashion Mews l/s, fast friends l/g , she loves candy l/g,  and the too dolly shadow pallet....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ You better go get in that line and get us a tote....STAT


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ You better go get in that line and get us a tote....STAT_

 
Girl! I called that store today before deciding to go to the local counter....for the first couple of hours the line was busy then when they did answer it was soooooo noisey...the MA was like we have been extremely swamped since this collection came out...I want one but don't feel like the hassle....


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2009)

I finally got Fashion Mews.  I think I got the last one in the store.  When I walked up Kat (MelodyKat) was with a customer and she was trying on Fashion Mews but wasn't really sold on it.  Kat gave her Plum Soft cremestick liner to line and a gloss that I didn't catch.  It was really pretty.  She decided to go with it and so did I.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^ How Kool!!! I wore FW again today....My husband and I LOVE it


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2009)

I am such a spacey mc.scatterbrain.  The whole reason I even posted that was to say that I wore Fashion Mews today.   I used UDPP as a lip primer and the lipstick just glided onto my lips.  I was very impressed.  The pigmentation was very good as well.


----------



## divineflygirl (Feb 16, 2009)

I was very disappointed in this collection. It is taking a lot for me to say this because..yes..I am addicted to Hello Kitty. I am the freakish little darling that had Hello Kitty seat covers until my husband refused to drive my car because of them. *L* I so wanted the e/s palettes, the blushes, and the beauty powders. I finally got to my MAC counter on Saturday and tried them all. I opted to wait out the week and try the products instead of purchasing them online. Well..the shadows didn't show up very well on me. The one lippie that i wanted to try, Fresh Brew, looked awful on me. The beauty powders and the blushes barely showed. I was so frustrated I didn't even try the tinted lip moisturizers..which I might go back and check out, since I've seen some pretty looks with them. I'm still sad to think about this. I did purchase Nice to be Nice, which looks absolutely lovely on me. It's so very pretty. Of course, by the time I got home, all the accessories that I wanted to purchase on the website were sold out! *LOL*

Such an adventure...oh well..I'm holding on to the belief that maybe, just maybe the couture collection will work for me?!?!

tina


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Feb 16, 2009)

This may be the wrong thread to ask this question (if so someone please place this in the correct place), but I would like to know how fashion mews compares with lavendar whip--if at all?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lavender Whip is darker and has more lavender and FM has a more pink cast...I think someone posted a comparison picture in the swatch thread


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_So I confess I picked up Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder just for the cute HK compact that I can depot for my everyday blot powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use it as a cheek highlight and the brightening effect is ever so subtle.

I don't recommend that anyone buy it solely for this purpose but I'm determined to use it since I already have it_

 
i'm a C3 in studio fix powder and tahitian sand is really subtle on me too


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you very much Tish for your reply--I will check out the swatch thread.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_Thank you very much Tish for your reply--I will check out the swatch thread._


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 16, 2009)

I finally got got my HK fix yesterday and I am done.  Except for maybe Popster tlc and maybe tahitian sand even though I now it won't show up on me at all.  You all keep finding ways to make things work and convincing me I need it, lol.

Anyway, here is my haul and it's a lot more than I had expected so I'm happy.

Cup and brush set - I am a huge HK fan and could not get this out of mind.  I don't have any mac brushes or any se size brushes for my purse so these will be put to use.  It'll give me a good idea how they work before I invest in the full sizes.

Too Dolly pallet - although the colors are a little more out there than I normally use, I loved the way the MUA was able to wear these and look pretty without being overdone.  At this point I only have 7 mac e/s and 3 Chanel quads and nothing in these colors so I had to have it.

Lucky Tom pallet - the MUA was able to do a nice everyday look with this and it was more neutral but still pretty so this took no convincing at all

Fun and Games - I agree, use the right brush and this shows up so pretty and natural on me.  Not orange at all.  I had this on one cheek and Tippy on the other and this looked pretty and more wearable for everyday use.  Tippy looked nice too but I had to budget.  

Pink Fish tlc - just such a pretty pink lip conditioner, this was a no-brainer, want to get popster when I have more funds

I am so happy to finally have my HK at home.  I keep staring at everything open.

Oh yeah, I also got the free HK tote and a balloon, yay!


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsoshy* 

 
_After going back and forth about whether or not tot get something I got:
-Most Popular l/s
-Sweet Strawberry l/g
-Tippy blush

I also got the 226 and Lavender Whip (I'm gonna blame that one on peer pressure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). *When I went to the counter, I was wearing a Milani nail color that looks exactly like one of the polishes in the collection. The MUAs were shocked when I told them it wasn't from Mac*



_

 
LOL I had the same thing happen!  The name of the color is "Day Dreaming".  Love that color.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_So I confess I picked up Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder just for the cute HK compact that I can depot for my everyday blot powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use it as a cheek highlight and the brightening effect is ever so subtle.

I don't recommend that anyone buy it solely for this purpose but I'm determined to use it since I already have it_

 
I was suppose to be done with all my HKing thursday after my first and was suppose to be my only trip to the counter for HK stuff. But nope. I went back the next day to get She Loves Candy l/g. And just today I had them put a Tahitian Sand BP on hold for me for me to pick up tomorrow. I was just fiending seriously. It was really bugging me that I didn't pick it up when I went and got She Loves Candy to the point where I broke down and decided that I NEEDED it. I'll regret it if I didn't lol. The worst part of this that I have to do some borrowing of the moolah inorder to pay for this


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 17, 2009)

Tish,
I caved again, and bought a lippie, got another tote but for real, this is it, i hope when I exchange my foundation, I don't get that tote again.  Are they just trying to get rid of the bags in California?? I haven't spent hardly anything on MAC nor on HK


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ Sure it is...you're not done yet!!!...well I hope you get another tote..because I still have not gotten mine yet


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Tish,
I caved again, and bought a lippie, got another tote but for real, this is it, i hope when I exchange my foundation, I don't get that tote again. Are they just trying to get rid of the bags in California?? I haven't spent hardly anything on MAC nor on HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well if you're complaining about getting too many totes you can definetly send one to me....LOL!


----------



## d n d (Feb 17, 2009)

What about the lipglasses? Are they as sheer as they look?  I wanted Fast Friends but I couldn't test it since it was sold out at my counter when I went.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_What about the lipglasses? Are they as sheer as they look?  I wanted Fast Friends but I couldn't test it since it was sold out at my counter when I went._

 
From what I've seen the l/g are aren't that pigmented but are more sheer but there's still that SLIGHT hint of color with shimmer. I still find that there really pretty though.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_What about the lipglasses? Are they as sheer as they look?  I wanted Fast Friends but I couldn't test it since it was sold out at my counter when I went._

 
I have FF.  It's pretty sheer.  It's pretty but not a must have.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Tish,
I caved again, and bought a lippie, got another tote but for real, this is it, i hope when I exchange my foundation, I don't get that tote again. Are they just trying to get rid of the bags in California?? I haven't spent hardly anything on MAC nor on HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Re: The Shopping Bag!!!
 I got mine yesterday!! Yippee!!! My friend in Cali is sending it to me...we placed a order and split the shipping cost  !!!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Re: The Shopping Bag!!!
 I got mine yesterday!! Yippee!!! My friend in Cali is sending it to me...we placed a order and split the shipping cost  !!!_

 
lol all for the bag...i want one darn mac everyone shoulve got one!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Fun and Games - I agree, use the right brush and this shows up so pretty and natural on me.  Not orange at all.  I had this on one cheek and Tippy on the other and this looked pretty and more wearable for everyday use.  Tippy looked nice too but I had to budget.  
_

 

What brush I want to keep it so bad but it disappears on my face!


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 17, 2009)

I use a Chanel blush brush.  I do use liquid foundation and powder and then blush and it shows up nicely.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ How Kool!!! I wore FW again today....My husband and I LOVE it_

 
I did your FM lippie for Valentine's day...the hubby loved it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...y-look-131080/


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I did your FW lippie for Valentine's day...the hubby loved it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...y-look-131080/_

 
GREAT!!!! my dh loves it too!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

^I love that you ladies' husbands like your lippies.  Most guys always complain about hating makeup.

I might have to get that Magenta lipliner...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Magenta liner really sets it off...Vino is a must too if you don't have it...gives it that edge


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang ya'll..I promised I wasn't gonna get anything from HK, but I think I'll allow myself the one thing because I'm loving the lip combination.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The Magenta liner really sets it off...Vino is a must too if you don't have it...gives it that edge_

 
Girl, I own one lipliner (and you already know what color it is --> Chestnut).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll add Vino to my list.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok and after you finish with this purchase...we NEED to add a few more mandatory ones...and Chestnut is not one of them!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

^


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 17, 2009)

So ladies I finally got my HK things so far this is what I got
Too Dolly 
Lucky Tom 
Fun and games and 
Tippy


Any recommendation on any other items to get my FS store has the totes and my fav MUA called me to find out where I was. I was thinking about stopping by there tomorrow to get a tote.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ Fashion Mews


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 18, 2009)

My HK stuff finally came too and I ordered the lashes, (noone seems to be talking about these and I LOVE THEM!!) She Loves Candy (Love!) and Sweet Strawberry (LOVE!!) I haven't seen any of this stuff in person so I ordered according to reviews and I adore my things! I wonder if there are any other must haves, but I believe this will be it for me. Yea!!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok and after you finish with this purchase...we NEED to add a few more mandatory ones...and Chestnut is not one of them!_

 
LMAO!!! Girl this was the funniest to me because I was stuck in the Chestnut zone for a minute. A really long minute!!!!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there any other Mac lipsticks that I can substitute for  Cute star?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_LMAO!!! Girl this was the funniest to me because I was stuck in the Chestnut zone for a minute. A really long minute!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think we all were....Hey when we Know Better we Line Better!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think we all were....Hey when we Know Better we Line Better!_

 
ok all i have is cork now i feel i must get vino and chestnut since all you have it already im out of the loop


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_GREAT!!!! my dh loves it too!!_

 
LUCKY...My hub hates all lip products because he cant lay one on me lol


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_ok all i have is cork now i feel i must get vino and chestnut since all you have it already im out of the loop_

 
Hodgepodge, Vino-Currant (interchangeable), Plum but

NOT THE CHESTNUT!!. They sell it every browngirl and tell you it goes with everything but how can a brown-based red lipliner go with everything and if your border of lips are pink-toned, cork and hodgepodge are better options. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok and after you finish with this purchase...we NEED to add a few more mandatory ones...and Chestnut is not one of them!_

 
THANK YOU!   I really loathe Chestnut.  It totally changes the color of any lip product.  Grrrh.  And Yet WOC love it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_ok all i have is cork now i feel i must get vino and chestnut since all you have it already im out of the loop_

 












  Chestnut can be 100% skipped!!!


----------



## carandru (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_ok all i have is cork now i feel i must get vino and chestnut since all you have it already im out of the loop_

 
We are in the same boat!  All I have is cork and ....beet I think.  But, I can say I at least had Chestnust, lost it, and had no desire to replace that. Now, I must get all lip products used by Tish in her Fashion Mews LOTD, lol.  Just waiting on my good tax refund.


O and I ordered the two e/s palettes online at Macy's and got them this weekend.  I am in LOVE w/ the Too Dolly palettes even though it's toatally dupeable and I probably own something that is very close.  I'll have to look through when I remember.

But, that Lucky Tom palette...well that POS glittery purple e/s in the Lucky Tom palette is some straight Bullshite! Absolutely no pigmentation on me. I hate it.  I'll try out the other colors some more but they weren't impressing me either.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to be honest BOTH palettes for me are being sold or returned...I find nothing special about either...and I have Romping from Too Dolly and that is the only color that impressed me from the quad....


----------



## carandru (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea, I think I will be selling my Lucky Tom palette b/c Macy's won't let me do returns unless the product is defective.   I would give it to my sister since she has NO makeup, but I know I could get her colors w/ a better payoff for cheaper. 

If I find too many dupes in what I already own, Too Dolly may hit the sale rack as well.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

On a side note, why does Tish have a Dominatrix Hello Kitty in her siggy? LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_LMAO!!! Girl this was the funniest to me because I was stuck in the Chestnut zone for a minute. A really long minute!!!!_

 
Girl, I will never let my Chestnut go, do ya hear me?

NEVER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies, if you had to choose between Magenta, Vino, and Currant -- which one would you choose and which one do you wear most often?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Hodgepodge, Vino-Currant (interchangeable), Plum but

NOT THE CHESTNUT!!. They sell it every browngirl and tell you it goes with everything but how can a brown-based red lipliner go with everything and if your border of lips are pink-toned, cork and hodgepodge are better options. In my opinion, of course._

 
In my defense, my lip border is brownish-pink, and I only use Chestnut when I wear brown lipglosses and I blend it COMPLETELY.  (Oh, and I don't wear Oh, Baby! with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  All other times/colors I go lipliner-less.  

*hides from Face2Mac's wrath*

I can't find a brown girl MAC MUA in my city so I rely on you ladies for good suggestions.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 18, 2009)

I have Magenta, Vino and Currant and I love all 3. I would say if I had to choose I would narrow it down to getting Magenta and then either Vino OR Currant since those two are pretty close in color.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have every lip pencil MAC makes though...I am quite pathetic....NYX also has great liners...I really like them they are nice and creamy

I wear Vino more than Magenta and Currant more than Magenta.....I am of NO help

I would pick Vino and Magenta ....then Currant last


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ ok Tish, where can I get that dominatrix Kitty


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok and after you finish with this purchase...we NEED to add a few more mandatory ones...and Chestnut is not one of them!_

 
Aw, Tish, I didn't have you pegged as a "C.H." (Chestnut hater)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I do agree that there are others a girl ought to have as well, and 80% is one of them.

(And I *love *your dominatrix HK!!)


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_My HK stuff finally came too and I ordered the lashes, (noone seems to be talking about these and I LOVE THEM!!)_

 
*I know, right!!  I can't wait to wear them, they're beautiful!*


----------



## Cocopuff (Feb 18, 2009)

ladies don't forget about Nightmoth lip liner.  I pick that one up before Vino


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_^^ ok Tish, where can I get that dominatrix Kitty_

 
Just save mine to your Photobucket (tiny) and copy the link in your signature...Isn't she thick and cute!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Aw, Tish, I didn't have you pegged as a "C.H." (Chestnut hater)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do agree that there are others a girl ought to have as well, and 80% is one of them.

(And I *love *your dominatrix HK!!)_

 
I have 3 chestnut liners...I pull it out occassionally.....But it was the very first liner I ever purchased..I have grown since then...

and I would never choose Nightmoth over Vino...


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_What brush I want to keep it so bad but it disappears on my face!_

 

Yeah fun and games works for me  as well as pretty baby beauty powder..I use the #129 brush ..and two layers of it..WOW! Beautiful...it was so nice I went out and got the other beauty powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just save mine to your Photobucket (tiny) and copy the link in your signature...Isn't she thick and cute!!_

 
Kitty got hips-just like me!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just save mine to your Photobucket (tiny) and copy the link in your signature...Isn't she thick and cute!!_

 
Yes, she is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But who is she gonna spank with that whip?...


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 18, 2009)

I got Strayin and I like it. Not sure what problem you had with it.  Works well with Mimmy l/g.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay I got Strayin' and I like it. I used it with Beet l/l. (Excuse my "tired just got off work" face.)


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have every lip pencil MAC makes though...I am quite pathetic....NYX also has great liners...I really like them they are nice and creamy

I wear Vino more than Magenta and Currant more than Magenta.....I am of NO help

I would pick Vino and Magenta ....then Currant last_

 
I love,love, love NYX pencil liner. I have honestly given up the mac liners because to be honest the colors are the same, really, I wouldn't lie to ya, ladies. Check at the beauty supply and take your mac pencils and you will see what I mean, good quality, same colors. 

We're good Curly, but I literally cannot put on chestnut without having convulsions. So i stopped trying and when I go in the store and try on a lipstick and the first thing they say is " you can try chestnut with it" I want to throw rocks at their head. Damn, my hate for the liner is strong. I need an intervention.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pharmchick60* 

 
_Okay I got Strayin' and I like it. I used it with Beet l/l. (Excuse my "tired just got off work" face.)_

 
Ummm....Well that looks GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't buy the HK pallettes. Overall, I just wasn't impressed w/ the collection. I purchased Fun & Games and She Loves Candy.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 20, 2009)

I only purchased l/g from this collection.

Can't remember the names right now. The orange one, the purple one, and the hot pink one LOL

They are very nice.

I wanted to get the Too Dolly palette for Romping, but it wasn't worth $40 for one color.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

i haven't bought a single thing. i am definitely getting that blue green pigment though.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2009)

Will someone (WOC) please post of pic of them wearing Tahitian Sand.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay...I got Strayin' l/g and Tippy b/p blush.  The artist made it work on me using Currant and Beet l/l but imma play with it with stuff from my own m/u collection again tonight.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought nothing. I already have Deep Blue Green, but I thought this was supposed to be the collection of all collections and it was mostly a bunch of toys and dupeable colors.


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 20, 2009)

Alll I got from this collection was the Most Popular lipstick and Tippy blush.  I got nothing for the packaging alone.  I liked the color of Tippy and the sheen it gave my cheeks and I didn't own a color like Most Popular.

I'm kinda happy that the Hello Kitty hype is now starting to subside....am I wrong for that?  LOL


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm ashamed, but I bought She Loves Candy and Fast Friends while I was at lunch today and Fashion Mews Wednesday.  I think it's time I start bringing my lunch so that I can stay out of the mall...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^ Lol


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 21, 2009)

I am happy to say that I was never suggested Chestnut or Oh baby! YES I win...at LIFE!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Will someone (WOC) please post of pic of them wearing Tahitian Sand._

 

I have a swatch on my hand.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 21, 2009)

Tish, you have convinced me I need Fashion Mews!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 21, 2009)

I just thought about everything that I purchased from this collection. I purchased the *Lucky Tom* palette, *Too Dolly* Palette, *Sweet Strawberry* l/g, *Deep Blue Green* pigment and *Fashion Mews* l/s. 

...And the only thing I honestly regret getting is the *Too Dolly* Palette _(the Too Dolly e/s looks a mess on me, I already have Romping e/s and the Stately Black barely has pigmentation...I do like Yogurt e/s though so I should have just gotten it as a pan)_...and the *Sweet Strawberry* l/g. 

I probably could have done without the *Lucky Tom* Palette, but I really liked it for some strange reason.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 21, 2009)

^Why do you regret purchasing the Sweet Strawberry l/g.  That's the only think I'm considering purchasing (but I haven't gone to the counter yet to look at it).


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 21, 2009)

I LOVEEEEE Pink Fish TLC!!!!! Perfect baby pink barbie doll lips and yes I bought 2 backups. Why?? Because im crazy!!! I also bought Cute-ster Lipstick
,Fashion Mews Lipstick,Strayin Lipstick,the mirror for my daughter , Fresh brew which I returned because it looks like straight up mud on my lips,The brush set,Pretty Baby BP, Tippy Blush and of course Pink Fish TLC.   I feel the standouts are pink fish and fashion mews. If you get anything let it be those. you wont regret it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ I agree...FM and Pink Fish are my favorites from the entire collection....


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_^Why do you regret purchasing the Sweet Strawberry l/g. That's the only think I'm considering purchasing (but I haven't gone to the counter yet to look at it)._

 

I bought it initially because I wanted to have one lipglass from the collection and I felt (and still feel) that was the best one out of all of them.  It's a really pretty color, I like it a lot...but I started to feel like I kinda got caught in the hype of it all.  And there are colors that I have that are somewhat close to it.  

To make myself feel better, I will do some lip combos with it.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I agree...FM and Pink Fish are my favorites from the entire collection...._

 
I am not hearing this...I'm ging to call my counter now to see if they can put one on hold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I came in here to see if anyone liked pink fish, I already have popster, I love it!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I bought it initially because I wanted to have one lipglass from the collection and I felt (and still feel) that was the best one out of all of them. It's a really pretty color, I like it a lot...*but I started to feel like I kinda got caught in the hype of it all. And there are colors that I have that are somewhat close to it. *

To make myself feel better, I will do some lip combos with it._

 
Ahh, okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That sort of puts my mind at ease.

I don't own a pink gloss at all so I thought this would be a good purchase for me (especially considering I love Hello Kitty).


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 23, 2009)

I got Popster, Most Popular, Strawberry, keychain, BPB (swapping out the powder).

I regret the medium makeup bag. It is cheap, they could have put  a better vinyl covering over it , it seems like paper with plastic on top, I got a better makeup from target, that I love. I so want to send it back but the shipping will kill me.


----------



## legolinae (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I would like to know if we can see the beauty powder Tahitian Sand on an NC44 skin ? because, in France the collection HK didn't always arrived and MAC Cosmetics cost very expensive (maybe 35-40$ for the beauty powder) so I would like to have your comments on that because I don't know if I should buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(sorry for my bad english lol)


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 4, 2009)

anyone getting the dg's? CoachKitten has a great pic in the swatch thread of dazzlepuss over Strayin'! Strayin' looks WAY more wearable w/ this.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven't purchased anything from this collection which is really rare. I love Hello Kitty, but this collection didn't impress me. I looked at the Dazzleglass for $28 and I refuse to pay $30 for some lip gloss with a Hello Kitty chain or whatever hanging from it. I will wait for it to show up at my local CCO along with everything else from this collection that I won't buy at full price.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2009)

I LOVE my Hello Kitty goodies >_< I ended up with Sweet Strawberry, She Loves Candy, Tippy Blush, Lucky Tom palette and Most Wanted lipstick. Tippy Blush is super pretty on! Such a cute, girly pink. I adore two of the shadows in the Lucy Tom palette too. Creme Royale - Brilliant highlight and Lucky Tom e/s. It's a black colour but can be really subtle if you apply it lightly. I've been using in many looks as a crease colour.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_anyone getting the dg's? CoachKitten has a great pic in the swatch thread of dazzlepuss over Strayin'! Strayin' looks WAY more wearable w/ this._

 
I got my Dazzlepuss too - its certainly pretty enough, but its is really just another pink. Not a killer colour if you already have other pinks and honestly Miss Fizz and Extra Amps - IMO at least - are superior colours, but I expect a lot of people will love it just the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought Kitty Kouture as well and am waiting for its arrival - but I am already sure I will like this one better because its the paler of the two colours


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 4, 2009)

Woohoo Hello Kitty just arrived in the UK. I ordered popster and cute-ster. I should get them on Friday.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 4, 2009)

$28?  Are they serious?


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 5, 2009)

I got a few things from this colletion. I got the Lucky Tom Palate, Mimmy l/g, Nice Kitty l/g, Sweet Strawberry l/g, Cute-ster l/s, Tippy blush, Pretty Baby, and Popster l/c. I got a makeover done that day to, the MA was awsome. She gave samples of the pigments and glitter from the collection also. My favorite thing is Popster and Sweet Strawberry. I am disapointed in the Cute-ster l/s. It barely shows up on me, but I am just going to stick with it. Maybe I can grab one other lipstick before everything sells out.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh no, how do you wear Cute-ster lipstick? It's super sheer on me!






I'm thinking of using C-thru underneath and Cute-ster on top.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Now that Hello Kitty has come and gone -- I'm curious to see what products you guys are still using, what you swapped away or returned, and what is still sitting BNIB/1x in your drawer!

ME:
- Using Popster, Pink Fish, and She Loves Candy alot
- Forcing myself to use Tahitian Sand and Pretty Baby but I don't know if these are really worth keepting in the long run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It might be one of those cases of me lying to myself thinking that they actually work for me since I love the packaging..
- Her Glitz, Big Bow, Sweet Strawberry, and Nice Kitty are all sitting in the drawer.  Love them, but not really using them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Tippy is sitting in the drawer...not used at all and not sure if I'll keep 
- Fun and Games is getting some use, but I've been more into Sugarsweet and Grand Duo stuff lately.

So far, I don't have any regrets on aquiring these items but I'm not sure if they were "best value" type things either..

You guys?


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 13, 2009)

Well out of all the items that i bought i got rid of 2 item.  I got rid of the small makeup bag and the lipstick in strayin.  Other than that i am using everything but the beauty powder pretty baby.

I love tippy blush.  I started layering perfect topping msf over it and i love it even more.  I bought both the TLCs from this collection and i like them.  At first i thought i would get rid of popster but i like it (not as much as pink fish).  I bought fashion mews lipstick and i have used it a couple times but i rather save it for special occasions...lol.  I bought the brush set also.  The brush holder is holding all my brushes  as of right now. I really dont care for the 109se. So yes my items are getting used.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I love tippy blush.  I started layering perfect topping msf over it and i love it even more._

 
Ooh, thanks for the tip. I will try this and see if I use it more often this way.

I agree -- I like Pink Fish alot more than Popster, but I am still using both of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I forgot about the 109se brush!  This was the only brush I got from the collection (through someone else who bought the whole set).  I like using it with the beauty powders -- sounds funny, but since it's so hard and scratchy, it tends to pick up more of the product. Heh.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm still using both TLCs... (I like Popster best), Most Popular, Big Bow, Sweet Strawberry, Nice Kitty. I haven't used Fashion Mews, Fast Friends, Nice 2 B Nice, Too Dolly, Tippy or Fun&Games.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought Sweet Strawberry on a whim.. I still have that Tippy unopened... I put it up for sale.. I can't see myself wearing something that bright pink.. 

But I have really liked Sweet Strawberry.. I wear it on top of Stila Mocha and it looks pretty cute!!! And not too pinky.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 14, 2009)

Go team Tippy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my favorite thing from the whole collection. I use it every other day it seems. I think that it gives me a really pretty, youthful glow. I need to show more love to the two lipglasses I bought - Sweet Strawberry and She Loves Candy. It's not that I don't love them, I just usually wear whats in my cosmetic bag.


----------

